# Comprad todas las cosas que necesiteis ya. Dentro de poco subirán hasta el infinito. Se acaba la globalización.



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.

La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.

La tensión entre China y Estados Unidos en el pacifico sube como la espuma y el posible futuro frente Lituano de la guerra (o la evolución del frente de ucrania) y la implicación de la OTAN van a forzar a China a posicionarse con Rusia mucho más seriamente que ahora para darle a la misma ayuda militar y económica.

China no va a permitir que Rusia se enfrente sola a la OTAN. China tampoco va a permitir una guerra nuclear que mande todo a tomar por culo: Vamos a tener una guerra mundial de tipo "convencional" durante mucho tiempo (al menos al principio).

La futura venta de las reservas Chinas de dólares, la crisis de la deuda, la falta de alimentos (provocada) la crisis energética (provocada), las guerras bacteriológicas que sufrimos, el anunciado "big reset", la economía "verde" y las migraciones masivas van a generar una crisis económica sin precedentes.

Mi recomendación: Comprar lo que necesitéis para los próximos años YA. En breve esos productos serán inalcanzables a los precios actuales.

Yo estoy comprando para mi casita de campo herramientas, materiales de construcción para futuros trabajos, paneles solares, comida no perecedera, productos de limpieza, productos médicos, etc. Estos productos van a ser imposibles de comprar al precio actual dentro de un par de años o menos.


----------



## Visilleras (19 Jun 2022)

Pillo sitio en revival de Fukuyama


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

A la espera del iPhone 14 Pro Max, este año 150€ más caro...


----------



## Hanselcat (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Todo apunta a ese escenario. El grado del desastre es imprevisible, pero vamos hacia un futuro próximo sin abastecimiento.


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

Lo que propones ahora enserio esta muy bien, es una micro inversión, hacer acopio ahora y no necesitar ciertos productos en años... realmente es una inversión en corto, ahora el ahorro habría que verlo, cuanto más compres más ahorro y más lo estiras en el tiempo


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Lo que propones ahora enserio esta muy bien, es una micro inversión, hacer acopio ahora y no necesitar ciertos productos en años... realmente es una inversión en corto, ahora el ahorro habría que verlo, cuanto más compres más ahorro y más lo estiras en el tiempo



Si, además sin son productos no-perecederos y cosas que sabes vas a utilizar, pues no pierdes la inversión.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Los lineales de los supermercados llenos de comida para gatos, y la gente gastándose dinero en operar al perro.
Si esto se va a la mierda, no es por Rusia, EEUU o China, es por subnormales.


----------



## DOM + (19 Jun 2022)

Yo siguiendo tu consejo he comprado bitcoin.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Jun 2022)

Esto es util en herramientas sobre todo la gente vende muchas por wallapop del abuelo y te duran toda la vida, yo todavia tengo destornilladores y sierras de mi abuelo.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Quien quiso comprar lo hizo en 2020, el resto es historia


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Jun 2022)

Compra, compra que se acaba,... Como las casas en 2008, precios hasta el infinito...


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Yo siguiendo tu consejo he comprado bitcoin.



Pues holdea holdea jaja


----------



## Napalm (19 Jun 2022)

Más que el fin de la globalización va a ser su fin tal y como la conocemos.

Se harán mercados más locales, Europa con el norte de África, Asia con el Este de África, Oceanía, América del Sur y central...y USA intentando seguir influyendo en todos.

Eso de fabricar un martillo por 2€ en China y traerlo a Europa por otros 2€ se va a acabar.

A lo mejor para productos de un alto valor añadido si pero para fabricar un coche en el otro lado del mundo y meterle 10000€ de trasporte, ya no va a compensar.

La deslocalización de la fabricación será para productos caros y baratos de transportar. Para todo lo demás, a fabricar en casa.


----------



## Bizarroff (19 Jun 2022)

Para ser feliz solo necesito marihuana, latas de cerveza, un emulador MAME de recreativas ochenteras y noventeras que lo mueve un PC de hace veinte años y un chochito salido de un país tercermundista. Y todo eso lo tengo sin salir de mi pueblo. El globalismo me come los cojones.


----------



## mcflanagan (19 Jun 2022)

Y muchas armas y munición para proteger todo eso. 
Si llegamos a una situación de caos, parece mejor tener un grupo con el que moverse, que un sitio fijo lleno de provisiones.


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

Yo he ido al supermercado y ver algo a 60cent volver a la semana y estar a 75cent.... las cosas están como la gasolina suben todas las semanas a cent, 5 cent... o te ponen PROMOCIÓN y encima viene menos


----------



## La Maria (19 Jun 2022)

Te valía con haber analizado uno sólo... el "peak oil" es absolutamente incompatible con la globalización.


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Y muchas armas y munición para proteger todo eso.
> Si llegamos a una situación de caos, parece mejor tener un grupo con el que moverse, que un sitio fijo lleno de provisiones.



Ya pero el no habla de caos, simplemente que los mismos productos el mes que viene están más caros y así sucesivamente al paso que vamos, inversión con riesgo mismo,... solo requiere almacenamiento correcto


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Compra, compra que se acaba,... Como las casas en 2008, precios hasta el infinito...



Esto no es algo que me haya sacado de debajo de los huevos: Llevo analizando el mercado desde el 2020.
Occidente no va a permitir que China siga creciendo gracias a los consumidores occidentales.
Estamos viendo el colapso de occidente: La fabricas China son lo que nos ha permitido comprar miles de productos a precio de risas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Me ha encantado tu post y tu hilo

Por fin alguien que piensa por si mismo

Toda Burbuja está llena de escoria asquerosa que no.sabe ni.lo que habla, pero hay aún esperanzas a hilos como este 

Viene la mayor crisis de la historia mundial


----------



## al loro (19 Jun 2022)

Comprad?
Los deberes ya se debieron haber hecho hace 1 año..


----------



## Akira. (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



La globalización fue creada por los mismos que quieren empobrecerte.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero el no habla de caos, simplemente que los mismos productos el mes que viene están más caros y así sucesivamente al paso que vamos, inversión con riesgo mismo,... solo requiere almacenamiento correcto



Correcto: Si llega el caos y el hundimiento de la sociedad , pues no te va a valer de nada el tener una casita de campo: Te la van a asaltar.
Ademas, ¿cuanto tiempo viviría la gente sin médicos, medicinas, energía, etc?

Yo hablo de inflación y de corte de suministros.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando para mi casita de campo herramientas, materiales de construcción para futuros trabajos, paneles solares, comida no perecedera, productos de limpieza, productos médicos, etc. Estos productos va a ser imposibles de comprar al precio actual dentro de un par de años o menos.



Es interesante tener todos los productos que no pudieras comprar en España antes de la globalización, por ejemplo, en la España de los años '80.
Muchos de esos productos no existían, pero de haberlos habido tampoco hubieran sido fáciles de conseguir en esa época.
Todo lo que creáis que hubiera sido de importación en una sociedad industrializada, si, pero española y ochentera.
Eso es lo que hay que tener. Eso va a ser lo difícil de conseguir, lo que se va a disparar de precio.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Comprad?
> Los deberes ya se debieron haber hecho hace 1 año..



No estoy de acuerdo: Todavía se pueden comprar miles de cosas en Amazon o en Aliexpress a buen precio.
Ya verás en un par de años...


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Comprad?
> Los deberes ya se debieron haber hecho hace 1 año..



Hace un año sí que estaba todo muchos más barato.... es verdad pero aún no es tarde, yo el lunes voy a comprar cosas no perecederas de más , total no pierdo nada


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Es interesante tener todos los productos que no pudieras comprar en España antes de la globalización, por ejemplo, en la España de los años '80.
> Muchos de esos productos no existían, pero de haberlos habido tampoco hubieran sido fáciles de conseguir en esa época.
> Todo lo que creáis que hubiera sido de importación en una sociedad industrializada, si, pero española y ochentera.
> Eso es lo que hay que tener. Eso va a ser lo difícil de conseguir, lo que se va a disparar de precio.



Exacto: Eso es lo que quiero explicar. Imaginaros la vuelta a la sociedad de 1980. Donde por ejemplo, una televisión en color, una herramienta buena o un moto-cultor te costaban el sueldo de un mes.


----------



## mcflanagan (19 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero el no habla de caos, simplemente que los mismos productos el mes que viene están más caros y así sucesivamente al paso que vamos, inversión con riesgo mismo,... solo requiere almacenamiento correcto



Hombre, dice literalmente:


> Comprar lo que necesitéis para los próximos años YA. En breve esos productos serán inalcanzables a los precios actuales.



Si resulta inalcanzable comprar lo que se necesita, de alguna manera habrá que obtenerlo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

Tened cuidado con comprar productos de harina y almidón que crean bichitos, no me acuerdo del nombre


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Exacto: Eso es lo que quiero explicar. Imaginaros la vuelta a la sociedad de 1980. Donde por ejemplo, una televisión en color, una herramienta buena o un moto-cultor te costaban el sueldo de un mes.



El problema es que muchos de los que te están leyendo no han conocido esa época, y no saben de que les estás hablando.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Exacto: Eso es lo que quiero explicar. Imaginaros la vuelta a la sociedad de 1980. Donde por ejemplo, una televisión en color, una herramienta buena o un moto-cultor te costaban el sueldo de un mes.



Vienen fases 

Hundimiento economia 

Colapso bancario

Impagos públicos 

Robos en auper mercados

Obligaran a poner policías en los súper mercados si quiere el Gobierno que abran

Robos en vías públicas [si.... más... que ahora ]

Robos en fincas rústicas organizados 

Primeras matanzas porque los camperos se unen para patrullar 

Intervención de precios por el Estado 

Hundimiento de la oferta

Etc


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Para qué voy a hacer eso. Si se pasan con los precios robaré lo que necesite y abriré la cabeza a quién tenga que abrírsela... De verdad que sois unos derrotistas afeminados. Si estiran mucho la cuerda, pues habrá que rebelarse.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Me ha encantado tu post y tu hilo
> 
> Por fin alguien que piensa por si mismo
> 
> ...



Gracias Don Juan de Austria. Hemos sido muy amigos tú y yo con mi anterior Nick. Lo tuve que cambiar por ciertos motivos que te comenté en un privado: Tú y yo siempre hemos tenido estas ideas muy claras y siempre hemos coincidido: Vamos a una crisis economiza sin precedentes.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Para qué voy a hacer eso. Si se pasan con los precios robaré lo que necesite y abriré la cabeza a quién tenga que abrírsela... De verdad que sois unos derrotistas afeminados. Si estiran mucho la cuerda, pues habrá que rebelarse.



En el futuro el MAS peligroso será el hombre tranquilo de hoy, padre de 2 hijos


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Para qué voy a hacer eso. Si se pasan con los precios robaré lo que necesite y abriré la cabeza a quién tenga que abrírsela... De verdad que sois unos derrotistas afeminados. Si estiran mucho la cuerda, pues habrá que rebelarse.



Si te sueltan al ejercito o a los antidisturbios con ametralladoras no creo que te rebeles mucho. O como me dijo un amigo: Las revoluciones están pasadas de moda en el inconsciente de la gente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Gracias Don Juan de Austria. Hemos sido muy amigos tú y yo con mi anterior Nick. Lo tuve que cambiar por ciertos motivos que te comenté en un privado: Tú y yo siempre hemos tenido estas ideas muy claras y siempre hemos coincidido: Vamos a una crisis economiza sin precedentes.




Jejejejjejeje

Curioso... vaya

Me alegro que haya gente despierta 

Ves nítido.......


----------



## mloureiro (19 Jun 2022)

Este verano termino la instalacion solar en mi casita en el pueblo.
Es proceso es largo y tarda mucho. Empezará por las ciudades como siempre.


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si te sueltan a la ejercito o a los antidisturbios con ametralladoras no creo que te rebeles mucho. O como me dijo un amigo: Las revoluciones están pasadas de moda en el inconsciente de la gente.



Anda que no, entre ejército, policía y guardia civil son unos 200.000... Esos no tienen nada que hacer contra millones. Mismamente, en un pueblo de 10.000 habitantes hay a lo mejor de 6 a 10 locales. ¿Qué van a hacer esos contra 1000 o 2000 tirando por lo bajo? No seáis derrotistas afeminados... Además, no sólo el ejército o la policía tiene las armas. Si hay caos, la policía no podrá hacer una mierda y por mucho acopio que hagáis podrá llegar hasta un padre de familia hasta los cojones, abriros la sesera y llevarse lo que necesite...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 Jun 2022)

Martillo chinoso de mierda por 5€ que se rompe a los 2 días vs Martillo hecho en Europa de calidac por 30€ que dura toda la vida.

bienvenida la anti globalización


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Este verano termino la instalacion solar en mi casita en el pueblo.
> Es proceso es largo y tarda mucho. Empezará por las ciudades como siempre.



Las ciudades van a ser ratoneras y me imagino que se irán paulatinamente vaciando y la gente volverá al campo.
La inflación desbocada y la crisis económica van a destruir millones de puestos de trabajo y una enorme parte de la productividad del tejido industrial de España.

Los pueblos suelen ser autosuficientes y normalmente la gente no pasa hambre en los mismos, aunque como contrapartida tienes el tema de que es muy difícil ganar dinero en ellos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Anda que no, entre ejército, policía y guardia civil son unos 200.000... Esos no tienen nada que hacer contra millones. Mismamente, en un pueblo de 10.000 habitantes hay a lo mejor de 6 a 10 locales. ¿Qué van a hacer esos contra 1000 o 2000 tirando por lo bajo? No seáis derrotistas afeminados... Además, no sólo el ejército o la policía tiene las armas. Si hay caos, la policía no podrá hacer una mierda y por mucho acopio que hagáis podrá llegar hasta un padre de familia hasta los cojones, abriros la sesera y llevarse lo que necesite...



Eso no tiene recorrido 

Es como el proyecto de anarquismo de Aragon en el 38 que pagaban con vales de putas de:

VALE POR 2 POLVO CON LA TOMASA

en cuanto eso pase no vienen camiones de reparto ni nadie

Hay que tomar el poder desde una gestión de propiedad privada no con métodos comunistas 

Como.en los 40 en posguerra hicieron en Alemania : quitar restricciones de precios e impuestos 

Pena de muerte al robo y esas cosas


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Anda que no, entre ejército, policía y guardia civil son unos 200.000... Esos no tienen nada que hacer contra millones. Mismamente, en un pueblo de 10.000 habitantes hay a lo mejor de 6 a 10 locales. ¿Qué van a hacer esos contra 1000 o 2000 tirando por lo bajo? No seáis derrotistas afeminados... Además, no sólo el ejército o la policía tiene las armas. Si hay caos, la policía no podrá hacer una mierda y por mucho acopio que hagáis podrá llegar hasta un padre de familia hasta los cojones, abriros la sesera y llevarse lo que necesite...



Cuantos eran los que conformaban el frente Nacional en julio de 1936 ?

Ya se lo digo yo, 4 legionarios y 4 moros sacados de tribus tanger a peseta.

Por no tener, no tenían ni marina, 4 barcos mercantes y pesqueros.

Esto es un ejemplo claro, pero decir que somos millones frente a 200,000 es muy osado.

Y digo que es muy osado, porque en situaciones así, el Estado suele multiplicar sus efectivos de manera impresionante a base de paramilitares y otros efectivos de la misma calaña.

A modo de conclusión, en la Alemania nazi había un terror a la SS y sus brigadas, cuando en realidad en números eran más bien escasas.

Su terror irradia de los soplones, delatores y otros lacayos que cooperaban con ellas y que las hacían terroríficas.

Siempre he lo he dicho, en caso de conflicto armado o guerra civil, el mayor enemigo no es el Estado ni el otro bando perse, sino que es TU Vecino que puede venderte por 30 monedas de plata.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Martillo chinoso de mierda por 5€ que se rompe a los 2 días vs Martillo nacional de calidac por 30€ que dura toda la vida.
> 
> bienvenida la anti globalización



Yo estoy comprando herramientas Españolas y Alemanas, pero eso no te va a salvar del corte de suministros:

Ese "martillo Español" se hace con energía. Energía que va a escasear.
Ese "martillo Español" es barato porque se fabrica con economía de escala y lo compra la gente con el dinero que saca de sus puestos de trabajo. Puestos de trabajo que van a desaparecer.
Ese "martillo Español" va a tener que pagar impuestos de CO2 debido al "cambio hueval".
Ese "martillo Español" se distribuye con camiones movidos por Diesel. Diesel que va a costar 10 veces más que ahora.

¿Ves por donde voy?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando herramientas Españolas y Alemanas, pero eso no te va a salvar del corte de suministros:
> 
> Ese "martillo Español" se hace con energía. Energía que va a escasear.
> Ese "martillo Español" es barato porque se fabrica con economía de escala y lo compra la gente con el dinero que saca de sus puestos de trabajo. Puestos de trabajo que van a desaparecer.
> ...




Cuando yo lo digo no me acojono

Cuando lo.leo de los demás me acojono aún más porque me veo viviendo eso

Joder lo que viene

Y eso que no hablamos de la guerra con Marruecos que para mí es 100% segura


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Jun 2022)

No todo es malo: se acaba la progresía, el tofu, los veganos, las chochocharlas, las paguicas, el género fluido, los animalistas, los Lgtbiqwertys, la inmigración masiva...

El hambre y la miseria social-comunista lo cambiará todo, desde luego.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (19 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No todo es malo: se acaba la progresía, el tofu, los veganos, las chochocharlas, las paguicas, el género fluido, los animalistas, los Lgtbiqwertys...
> 
> El hambre lo cambiará todo, desde luego.



Siempre le digo a mi pareja que :

" Estamos siempre a 5 días de la civilización "

Para ella esa frase es famosa 

Efectivamente todo va a cambiar

Incluso el sistema de hipotecas Español 

Eso será cuando la crisis vaya acabando

La hipoteca del 105 de la LH de la vivienda propia


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cuando yo lo digo no me acojono
> 
> Cuando lo.leo de los demás me acojono aún más porque me veo viviendo eso
> 
> ...



Lo de la guerra con marruecos yo lo doy por seguro, ya que al amo del cortijo le interesa una España medio destruida que jamás pueda agitar los "viejos fantasmas" en Hispanoamérica.

Además: Los recientes descubrimientos de petróleo y tierras raras de canarias van a caer en manos de Marruecos debido a que al amo del cortijo también le interesa más sobornar a una pequeña casa real corrupta que a una nación más o menos desarrollada como la Española y con 47 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Scout.308 (19 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Vienen fases
> 
> Hundimiento economia
> 
> ...



Lord Humungus paseando en buggy 

Recortadas con cartuchos caducados

Etc


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

"Solo un necio confía su suerte en un arma de fuego"

"El hombre astuto aprender a matar a hierro, aunque a hierro muera"


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Jun 2022)

Lo que "se viene a llamar" un preper-preparacionista , vamos.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Lo que "se viene a llamar" un preper-preparacionista , vamos.



Probablemente, pero creo sinceramente que la actual coyuntura que se ha formado desde el año 2020 me permite afirmar que mis predicciones, lejos de ser una magufada son bastante reales. Las mismas no son solo mías: Hay dueños de fondos de inversión, politicos de renombre y autoridades de todo tipo que reafirman mi teoría. Además: Los hechos son tozudos. Simplemente tienes que analizar lo que te rodea.


----------



## inteño (19 Jun 2022)

Naranjas de Sudáfrica A TOMAR POR CULO.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Naranjas de Sudáfrica A TOMAR POR CULO.



Es muy probable que a muy largo plazo el fin de la globalización beneficie a España, pero a corto y medio plazo va a ser el caos.
Además: En mi hilo no hablo solo del fin de la globalización, sino de guerras, plagas, falta de energía, crisis económicas, y de una serie de cambios sociales y políticos que nos van a hacer la vida diaria muy cuesta arriba.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



coches también?

me molaria un clase E W212 indestructible...lo compro ya?

talueC


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

Vamos a vivir en una especie de Moldavia, Albania o Rumanía.

El problema, es que nos hemos habituado a ducharnos todos los días y además con agua caliente.

Y para vivir en condiciones tercermundistas hay mentalizarse y mucho.

En eso los menas y el lumpen nos gana por goleada


----------



## Octubrista (19 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> A la espera del iPhone 14 Pro Max, este año 150€ más caro...



Es preferible unos equipos de radioaficionados, y unos Walkie Talkie con gran capacidad y alcance (los hay de 10 km, e incluso más).


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

La Maria dijo:


> Te valía con haber analizado uno sólo... el "peak oil" es absolutamente incompatible con la globalización.



el.peakoil ej muu raro..solo afecta a Occidente 

vaya pijoil maj raroC hoygaC


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> coches también?
> 
> me molaria un clase E W212 indestructible...lo compro ya?
> 
> talueC



¿Coches? ¿como vas a pagar la gasolina?


----------



## Alew (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto no es algo que me haya sacado de debajo de los huevos: Llevo analizando el mercado desde el 2020.
> Occidente no va a permitir que China siga creciendo gracias a los consumidores occidentales.
> Estamos viendo el colapso de occidente: La fabricas China son lo que nos ha permitido comprar miles de productos a precio de risas.



No es Occidente quién permite o no permite. Es China quién ha decidido estrangular Occidente interrumpiendo el suministro de manufacturas con la excusa del Covid. Y la solución no pasa por reindustrializar Europa puesto que China acapara el mercado de materias primas.


----------



## patroclus (19 Jun 2022)

Todo lo que esta a buen precio, me refiero a inmuebles, está volando. Yo soy el primero que he metido la pata no comprando algo que me gustaba, pensandomelo demasiado. Pero lo tengo claro, cuando salga algo a buen precio voy a darme prisa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Jun 2022)

__





ahora comprendeis por que gastar como un poseso es lo mas lonchafinista?


gasta todas las estampitas que puedas, todavia te dan muchas cosas bonitas por ellas, dentro de poco solo serviran para hacerse un vestido o una cometa. GurusBlog GurusBlog




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Alew dijo:


> No es Occidente quién permite o no permite. Es China quién ha decidido ahogar a Occidente interrumpiendo el suministro de manufacturas con la excusa del Covid. Y la solución no pasa por reindustrializar Europa puesto que China acapara el mercado de materias primas.



Si te quedas solo en eso, estás muy ciego.

Occidente está decayendo. En solo cinco años el PIB de China se zampará al de Estados Unidos.
Hablamos de una nación de 1.400 millones de personas que se mueven como una sola y que están muy lejos de las gilipolleces de las sociedades inclusivas, resilentes y LTGBXYZ + de occidente.

Estados Unidos no va a dejar que China tome el control del mundo. Estados Unidos se ha dado cuenta de su error y ahora quiere parar la globalización.

¿Qué te parece lo del payaso de Biden haciendo gira por todo el pacifico, vendiendo armas a Taiwan, a Japón a Australia y tocandole los cojones a China? ¿y lo de canadá mandando aviones a las fronteras chinas y luego diciendo "que EjKe los Chinos nos interceptan los aviones de guerra", Ke Ejke son mú perversos"?

Estados Unidos va a hundir la economía europea para tratar de ralentizar la economía China y la Rusa.

Pero si esto te parece una magufada, pues olvídalo y analiza la burbuja de deuda occidental, la burbuja bursátil, la burbuja de las criptos, la inmigración sin control, la infantilizacion de nuestras sociedades, la lucha de sexos, el que medio país vive de paguitas, las subida de tipos, la inflación, los experimentos sociales, el Covid, la viruela del mono, el cambio hueval, la economía verde, la guerra de Ucrania, etc. ¿Todo esto al mismo tiempo te parece una casualidad?


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Todo lo que esta a buen precio, me refiero a inmuebles, está volando. Yo soy el primero que he metido la pata no comprando algo que me gustaba, pensandomelo demasiado. Pero lo tengo claro, cuando salga algo a buen precio voy a darme prisa.



No te va a dar tiempo: Compra ya.


----------



## Julc (19 Jun 2022)

Tengo una cafetera y unos zapatos.
Y me sobran cosas.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tengo una cafetera y unos zapatos.
> Y me sobran cosas.



¿Tienes una casa en la que refugiarte cuando llegue el invierno y no puedas pagar el gas?


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si te quedas solo en eso, estás muy ciego.
> 
> Occidente está decayendo. En solo cinco años el PIB de China se zampará al de Estados Unidos.
> Hablamos de una nación de 1.400 millones de personas que se mueven como una sola y que están muy lejos de las gilipolleces de las sociedades inclusivas, resilentes y LTGBXYZ + de occidente.
> ...



China también puede sufrir un colapso si lo del peak oil es cierto.

De otra en el caso que lo anterior no fuese cierto una economía pugante y en constante crecimiento colapsa por su propio peso y me explico, una sociedad avanzada demanda unos oficios y profesiones más especializados lo cual supone unos salarios más altos.

Si esto no se da se produce un desencanto en forma de renuncias y si se da, produce pérdida de oficios sin especializar que queramos o no en muchos casos necesarios e imprescindibles además que la sociedad china puede caer en un "hedonismo Occidental" como consecuencia del incremento de su nivel vida.

Y ya sabemos, que tiempos buenos, traen hombres débiles y hombres débiles traen malos tiempos

Ese es mi punto de vista. Tampoco conozco China

Claro está, que no tengo en cuenta el grado de dictadura que supone China, porque lo desconozco.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> China también puede sufrir un colapso si lo del peak oil es cierto.
> 
> De otra en el caso que lo anterior no fuese cierto una economía pugante y en constante crecimiento colapsa por su propio peso y me explico, una sociedad avanzada demanda unos oficios y profesiones más especializados lo cual supone unos salarios más altos.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, pero el post no va de que China no sufrir un colapso. Sino de que nosotros lo vamos a sufrir si o si.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero el post no va de que China no sufrir un colapso. Sino de que nosotros lo vamos a sufrir si o si.



Por supuesto, eso se daba por descontado, pero como has mentado a China, pues te he citado.


----------



## toniguada (19 Jun 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Y muchas armas y munición para proteger todo eso.
> Si llegamos a una situación de caos, parece mejor tener un grupo con el que moverse, que un sitio fijo lleno de provisiones.



Te terminarán comiendo y quitandote las armas y los viveres.
Lo he visto en las películas .


----------



## lucky starr (19 Jun 2022)

Con un poco de suerte volveremos a comprar martillos made in spain que duran 40 años en vez de 4 golpes.


----------



## Glubusco (19 Jun 2022)

Vais a comer NWO hasta hartaros jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjaja


----------



## Alew (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si te quedas solo en eso, estás muy ciego.
> 
> Occidente está decayendo. En solo cinco años el PIB de China se zampará al de Estados Unidos.
> Hablamos de una nación de 1.400 millones de personas que se mueven como una sola y que están muy lejos de las gilipolleces de las sociedades inclusivas, resilentes y LTGBXYZ + de occidente.
> ...



Te contradices tu solo. Por un lado hablas de que USA permite o no y por otro de que ha cometido el error de dejar crecer a China, tanto económica como militarmente y que ahora trata de enmendarlo. Ergo ya no está en condiciones de permitir o no permitir sino simplemente de boicotear. Está muy bien coger 4 ideas de aquí y de allá y soltarlas a la primera oportunidad, vengan a cuento o no, pero con esa lógica atrofiada sois incapaces de soltar nada coherente.


----------



## mloureiro (19 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En el futuro el MAS peligroso será el hombre tranquilo de hoy, padre de 2 hijos



Ese hombre ya no existe. Mira matrimonios, divorcios y natalidad. Estamos decadentes.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

Glubusco dijo:


> Vais a comer NWO hasta hartaros jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaJjaja



Y tú qué vas a comer ?


----------



## Alew (19 Jun 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Ese hombre ya no existe. Mira matrimonios, divorcios y natalidad. Estamos decadentes.



Exacto y no es casualidad que ya no exista.


----------



## Evolucionista (19 Jun 2022)

Y no olvidéis también comprar o fabricaros armas para defenderos de la moronegrada panchitoide cuando comiencen a asaltar todas las casas de los blancos para robar y violar. pensad que todos ellos siempre va armados.


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...




Exacto, hice una compra de latunes, sardinillas Nixe del LIDL a 1.29 hace dos semanas, ayer hice otra compra a 1.39

Irán subiendo y un día no habrá. Añadir que usarán la comida para vacunar. Hoy es necesario vacunar para viajar, mañana para comer.

Comprar latunes hoy hasta 2028 es la mejor inversión que alguien puede hacer.


----------



## Greeek MF (19 Jun 2022)

¿Pero queda alguien que no tenga su casa abarrotada de todo lo imaginable?

No nos queda nada que comprar ya. Desde los precios chinos tirados hemos comprado de todo.


----------



## luistro (19 Jun 2022)

Pillo papel de plata


----------



## jaimitoabogado (19 Jun 2022)

Entonces me compro la amoto ya o me espero?


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Te contradices tu solo. Por un lado hablas de que USA permite o no y por otro de que ha cometido el error de dejar crecer a China, tanto económica como militarmente y que ahora trata de enmendarlo. Ergo ya no está en condiciones de permitir o no permitir sino simplemente de boicotear. Está muy bien coger 4 ideas de aquí y de allá y soltarlas a la primera oportunidad, vengan a cuento o no, pero con esa lógica atrofiada sois incapaces de soltar nada coherente.



No me parece que argumentes de forma correcta: No son cuatro ideas de aquí o de allí. Lo llevo analizando desde hace casi dos años.

Por otro lado: Estados Unidos no creo que pueda evitar que China sea al próxima potencia mundial, pero si puede ralentizarlo.
El problema del crecimiento de China es que la élies economicas americanas se han hecho ricas deslocalizando sus fabricas en China a pasar de que esto era un tiro en el pie a largo plazo, no obstante, no te centres solo en el tema de China, mira todo lo demás.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Jun 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que eso de comprar mierdecillas a China a precio de derribo tipo AliExpress, acabara pronto.

De aqui a nada empezaremos a ver aranceles e impuestos abusivos para evitar que nuestro dinero se vaya tan facilmente a China. Y por otro lado, cuando los ciudadanos Chinos (el populacho) empieze a ir bien de dinero empezaran a meterse en el carro del consumismo y casi todo lo que produzca China ira al mercado interior. Es mas, creo que esto ya esta empezando a suceder (chips... etc).


----------



## Greeek MF (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por otro lado: Estados Unidos no creo que pueda evitar que China sea al próxima potencia mundial,



No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. China no es nada ni nadie al lado de Occidente. Fabricantes de baratijas porque tienen 1500 millones de esclavos trabajando por un cuenco de arroz. No vas a ver en tu puta vida a China siendo mas fuerte y grande que EEUU.

¿Eres panchito, no?


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que eso de comprar mierdecillas a China a precio de derribo tipo AliExpress, acabara pronto.
> 
> De aqui a nada empezaremos a ver aranceles e impuestos abusivos para evitar que nuestro dinero se vaya tan facilmente a China. Y por otro lado, cuando los ciudadanos Chinos (el populacho) empieze a ir bien de dinero empezaran a meterse en el carro del consumismo y *casi todo lo que produzca China ira al mercado interior.* Es mas, creo que esto ya esta empezando a suceder (chips... etc).



El último plan quinquenal chino va de eso: Potenciar el consumo interno hasta que el mismo sea el 90% de la economía del país.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. China no es nada ni nadie al lado de Occidente. Fabricantes de baratijas porque tienen 1500 millones de esclavos trabajando por un cuenco de arroz. No vas a ver en tu puta vida a China siendo mas fuerte y grande que EEUU.
> 
> ¿Eres panchito, no?



No suelo contestar con exabruptos, pero eres tan tonto que me sorprende que de pequeño encontraras las tetas de tu madre para mamar de ellas y no caer muerto de hambre: ¿Dices que China fabrica baratijas? Puto ignorante. entre otras cosas china es el país que más patentes y artículos científicos publica del mundo. Es el más avanzado en inteligencia artificial o en investigaciones de fusión nuclear.

El problema es que debido a tu retraso, te has tomado este hilo como un USA vs China y esto va de otra cosa mucho más compleja, algo que con tu diminuto intelecto no vas a entender en tu puta vida.

PS, Madrileño y con 45 años vividos en Madrid.


----------



## Shudra (19 Jun 2022)

A mí de todo esto lo que me importa es que no haya inmigrantes. Si se acaba la globalización, que se acabe también el fenómeno de la emigración.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> A mí de todo esto lo que me importa es que no haya inmigrantes. Si se acaba la globalización, que se acabe también el fenómeno de la emigración.



Lo llevas claro: En cuanto empiece la hambruna programada vas a tener 1200 millones africanos llamando a las puertas Europa: Vas a flipar.


----------



## Boker (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Yo me preocuparía más por desalojar a los sinvergüenzas que nos gobiernan antes que nada.
Con toda la mierda que están dejando que entre al país (y más que van a dejar) de nada te va a servir la casita.
En tiempos de bonanza han permitido y normalizado la okupación. Imagínate si vienen mal dadas...
Todos los que tengan, van a ser las primeras víctimas de las hordas de indeseables que tenemos ya por aquí.


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

Para qué tanto comprar? En ese escenario tan catastrofista sólo se podría sobrevivir compartiéndolo todo, fin de la propiedad privada, y todos los bienes pasan a ser comunitarios. Dicen que no tendremos nada y seremos felices. 

En la serie "el colapso" planteaban una huida de la élite seleccionada a una isla. Pero el sistema ya es demasiado complejo para abandonarlo a su suerte. Por ejemplo, sin suministro de energía y mantenimiento a las centrales nucleares, en cuestión de pocas semanas, no habría sitio en este planeta donde esconderse. El caos total no interesa a nadie y menos a los que mueven los hilos. Por eso la demolición tiene que ser controlada.


----------



## Greeek MF (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No suelo contestar con exbrutos, pero eres tan tonto que me sorpende que de pequeño encontraras las tetas de tu madre para mamar de ellas y no caer muerto de hambre: ¿Dices que China fabrica baratijas? Puto ignorante. entre otras cosas china es el país que más patentes y artículos científicos publica del mundo. Es el más avanzado en inteligencia artificial o en investigaciones de fusión nuclear.
> 
> El problema es que debido a tu retraso, te has tomado este hilo como un USA vs China y esto va de otra cosa mucho más compleja, algo que con tu diminuto intelecto no vas a entender en tu puta vida.



Eres tonto del culo. Seguro que eres panchito y comunista de mierda. Responde, ¿eres panchito, tonto de baba?


----------



## Kenthomi (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Entonces si se acaba la globalizacion empezarán a construir fábricas que faltan en España y aumentará el trabajo?


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Pero queda alguien que no tenga su casa abarrotada de todo lo imaginable?
> 
> No nos queda nada que comprar ya. Desde los precios chinos tirados hemos comprado de todo.




Siempre encuentro un hueco nuevo


----------



## Alew (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No me parece que argumentes de forma correcta: No son cuatro ideas de aquí o de allí. Lo llevo analizando desde hace casi dos años.
> 
> Por otro lado: Estados Unidos no creo que pueda evitar que China sea al próxima potencia mundial, pero si puede ralentizarlo.
> El problema del crecimiento de China es que la élies economicas americanas se han hecho ricas deslocalizando sus fabricas en China a pasar de que esto era un tiro en el pie a largo plazo, no obstante, no te centres solo en el tema de China, mira todo lo demás.



Está bien que lleves 2 años analizándolo todo pero venir en junio de 2022 a decirnos que todo va a encarecerse, cuando lo sabe hasta la pescadera...


----------



## sada (19 Jun 2022)

Estáis fatal


----------



## rory (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No te va a dar tiempo: Compra ya.



Un piso ahora? Estáis locos?

Sí me dijeses una finca buena, pues igual.


----------



## Felson (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo de tu interesante post es que si la globalización se acaba por qué tenemos todos que preparamos para una hambruna global.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Pero queda alguien que no tenga su casa abarrotada de todo lo imaginable?
> 
> No nos queda nada que comprar ya. Desde los precios chinos tirados hemos comprado de todo.




Para eso inventaron la obsolescencia programada y el concepto del consumidor insatisecho permanentemente. Para que siempre tengas hueco para comprar mas.


----------



## Tronald Drump (19 Jun 2022)

Vamos a la Neo Alta Edad Media.
Preparaos para las nuevas invasiones de bárbaros.


----------



## Erwin (19 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Para qué tanto comprar? En ese escenario tan catastrofista sólo se podría sobrevivir compartiéndolo todo, fin de la propiedad privada, y todos los bienes pasan a ser comunitarios. Dicen que no tendremos nada y seremos felices.
> 
> En la serie "el colapso" planteaban una huida de la élite seleccionada a una isla. Pero el sistema ya es demasiado complejo para abandonarlo a su suerte. Por ejemplo, sin suministro de energía y mantenimiento a las centrales nucleares, en cuestión de pocas semanas, no habría sitio en este planeta donde esconderse. El caos total no interesa a nadie y menos a los que mueven los hilos. Por eso la demolición tiene que ser controlada.



El escenario que plantea el OP y el tuyo es compatible, de hecho es el que contemplo. Yo llevo 6 meses adquiriendo productos para años, que puedan conservarse y con un espíritu prepper. Pero también hay que hacerse a la idea de que muchas cosas no van a poder realizarse nunca jamás y dentro de muy poco (viajes, ocio etc...). Difícil escenario


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Eres tonto del culo. Seguro que eres panchito y comunista de mierda. Responde, ¿eres panchito, tonto de baba?



Repondo lo que me dijo tu novia el otro día: ¡Por fin alguien me ha enseñado a correrme!


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> El escenario que plantea el OP y el tuyo es compatible, de hecho es el que contemplo. Yo llevo 6 meses adquiriendo productos para años, que puedan conservarse y con un espíritu prepper. Pero también hay que hacerse a la idea de que muchas cosas no van a poder realizarse nunca jamás y dentro de muy poco (viajes, ocio etc...). Difícil escenario



Añado: Quizás no sea un "colapso" inmediato sino poco a poco. Es decir: Cada día nos iremos dando cuenta de que hay menos y menos productos en las tiendas.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo de tu interesante post es que si la globalización se acaba por qué tenemos todos que preparamos para una hambruna global.



Porque el post no habla solo de la globalización. La parada de la globalización es solo algo más de todo lo que se está cociendo.









'Una sandía, doce euros', per Josep Asensio


"Una sandía mediana, 12 euros, las cerezas a 10 euros el kilo, los albaricoques a 5, los nísperos a casi 7, las patatas a 1,50, los higos también a 10..."




www.isabadell.cat


----------



## Galvani (19 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Para ser feliz solo necesito marihuana, latas de cerveza, un emulador MAME de recreativas ochenteras y noventeras que lo mueve un PC de hace veinte años y un chochito salido de un país tercermundista. Y todo eso lo tengo sin salir de mi pueblo. El globalismo me come los cojones.



Y paguita que es lo que te permite vivir. Los que os. Creéis que en el pueblo no os va a afectar nada...


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Para ser feliz solo necesito marihuana, latas de cerveza, un emulador MAME de recreativas ochenteras y noventeras que lo mueve un PC de hace veinte años y un chochito salido de un país tercermundista. Y todo eso lo tengo sin salir de mi pueblo. El globalismo me come los cojones.



Ya, pero dentro de poco pagar la luz que gasta ese "PC" te resultará imposible. Y el chochito va a salir por patas en cuanto vea que no tiene ni para comer.


----------



## Ad astra (19 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo ya todo preparado, buenas conservas, placas solares y dos fusiles más ilegales que el demonio


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (19 Jun 2022)

Yo también estoy comprando herramientas.
La ultima una amoladora de cable de 115mm.
La siguiente será otra amoradora de batería de 125mm.
Me da que en un futuro próximo volverá reparar las cosas y remendar la ropa.
Todos aquellos foreros que sepan coser, remendar y zurzir están de enhorabuena.
Yo, como no se, me dedicaré a reparar las cosas que los demás no puedan, sé como se hace, porque me dedico a ello, me faltan las herramientas y por eso me pongo a ello…
Que sea lo que Dios quiera!!!
Un saludo y cuidaos!!!


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Ad astra dijo:


> Yo tengo ya todo preparado, buenas conservas, placas solares y dos fusiles más ilegales que el demonio



¿y donde pillas un fusil ilegal? Me interesa.


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Añado: Quizás no sea un "colapso" inmediato sino poco a poco. Es decir: Cada día nos iremos dando cuenta de que hay menos y menos productos en las tiendas.



En los 70, por no irnos muy lejos, en las tiendas no había ni una décima parte de lo que hay hoy , y no pasaba nada. No se compraba tantas cosas inútiles. Lo que no puede faltar es Agua y Alimento, mientras no se toque eso demasiado puede haber una demolición controlada sin grandes sobresaltos. Además, pase lo que pase, nos recordarán que como sociedad y como individuos hemos demostrado que hemos sobrevivido a una emergencia sanitaria mundial, a una pandemia que se ha llevado muchas vidas, somos fuertes, invencibles. Una crisis económica/alimentaria/bancaria no nos detendrá tampoco esta vez. Será el momento de ser solidarios de nuevo y de castigar más que nunca al insolidario.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> En los 70, por no irnos muy lejos, en las tiendas no había ni una décima parte de lo que hay hoy , y no pasaba nada. No se compraba tantas cosas inútiles. Lo que no puede faltar es Agua y Alimento, mientras no se toque eso demasiado puede haber una demolición controlada sin grandes sobresaltos. Además, pase lo que pase, nos recordarán que como sociedad y como individuos hemos demostrado que hemos sobrevivido a una emergencia sanitaria mundial, a una pandemia que se ha llevado muchas vidas, somos fuertes, invencibles. Una crisis económica/alimentaria/bancaria no nos detendrá tampoco esta vez. Será el momento de ser solidarios de nuevo y de castigar más que nunca al insolidario.



El problema es que toda la economia ya está interconectada y que la subida de la energía nos está trayendo sandias a 12 euros y la carne a 50 euros el kilo. Ahora piensa donde van a ir todos los africanos cuando no tengan que comer....


----------



## tovarovsky (19 Jun 2022)

Ahora todos corriendo a comprar martillos uropedos como auténticos gilipollas... sois la repolla. En el primer mes de caos duro van a estar vuestras cabezas clavadas en picas. Que os pensais que va a ser eso, ¿una mariconada como las reuniones de vecinos de vuestras colmenas?


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Ahora todos corriendo a comprar martillos uropedos como auténticos gilipollas... sois la repolla.



Tú mismo. Cada cual que tome las decisiones que crea convenientes en función del tiempo que se ha gastado en analizar los eventos que se están produciendo.


----------



## tovarovsky (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tú mismo. Cada cual que tome las decisiones que crea convenientes en función del tiempo que se ha gastado en analizar los eventos que se están produciendo.



A mi no me falta de nada, pero se que de poco me va a servir si el tema se pone feo de verdad. Estais aqui todos hablando de panelitos solares, generadores y martillos alemanes. En un totum revolutum dentro de cualquier ciudad, os invito a encender por la noche las luces de vuestro zulo, encender un generador o moverse en SUV... Hay pululando y vigilando en cualquier pueblucho decenas de inmigrantes y autóctonos que no van a permitiros ni un dia de comodidades si a ellos les falta.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> A mi no me falta de nada, pero se que de poco me va a servir si el tema se pone feo de verdad. Estais aqui todos hablando de panelitos solares, generadores y martillos alemanes. En un totum revolutum dentro de cualquier ciudad, os invito a encender por la noche las luces de vuestro zulo, encender un generador o moverse en SUV. Hay pululando y vigilando en cualquier pueblucho decenas de inmigrantes y autóctonos que no van a permitiros ni un dia de comodidades si a ellos les falta.



Mi escenario no vaticina un colapso total de la sociedad. Frente a un colapso total no hay nada que hacer.
Por cierto: En mi pueblo hay unos 20 vecinos y todos de más de 50 años. Jamás he visto un inmigrante allí.


----------



## CANILLAS (19 Jun 2022)

Los hilos apocalípticos, todo un clásico en Burbuja.info desde 2003.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Jun 2022)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Los hilos apocalípticos, todo un clásico en Burbuja.info desde 2003.

















Máquina desplumadora de aves con cremallera velocidad: 250 min/1 ZI-GRM400 comprar barato envío gratis en línea: gran selección de precios baratos | PROFISHOP.es


⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Máquina desplumadora de aves con cremallera velocidad: 250 min/1 ZI-GRM400 ✔ Comprar libre de gastos de envío y cómodo en...




www.profishop.es


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Los hilos apocalípticos, todo un clásico en Burbuja.info desde 2003.



¿Has visto alguna vez en tu vida una situación internacional como la que tenemos ahora? ¿Crees que lo del Covid, la guerra de Ucrania, la gran hambruna, el gran reset, la economia verde, la burbuja de deuda, la burbuja bursátil, la invasión africana, etc. son casualidad?


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Jun 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir.


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

Este señor que copio abajo, Jeff Rubin, decía que en 2010 no tomaríamos uvas en Nochebuena por la rotura de la cadena de suministro. En todas las crisis surge el tema y es normal, y ahora estamos peor que nunca, pero algo me dice que esto ya lo hemos vivido y que no debe haber grandes cambios en Matrix. Pero es cierto que los cambios llegarán poco a poco y el mundo se irá haciendo más pequeño. Vuelta atrás unas décadas, que tampoco nos viene mal. 



kynes dijo:


> Hay mucha literatura sobre el tema, pero a estos 'frikis' nadie les hace caso. Por poner un ejemplo, Jeff Rubin vaticinaba el peak oil, fin del crecimiento, ... para finales de 2010 si no recuerdo mal. Después ha seguido sacando más libros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 818844
> 
> ...





El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Has visto alguna vez en tu vida una situación internacional como la que tenemos ahora? ¿Crees que lo del Covid, la guerra de Ucrania, la gran hambruna, el gran reset, la economia verde, la burbuja de deuda, la burbuja bursátil, la invasión africana, etc. son casualidad?


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> "Solo un necio confía su suerte en un arma de fuego"
> 
> "El hombre astuto aprender a matar a hierro, aunque a hierro muera"



Y con las manos:


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Jun 2022)

Madre mía. Cuanto daño han hecho las putas series catastrofistas de los cojones.

Yo he comprado 2000 rollos de papel higiénico para cuando vengan los zombis, los extraterrestres o los otanistas


----------



## Chihiro (19 Jun 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> Te terminarán comiendo y quitandote las armas y los viveres.
> Lo he visto en las películas .



En Venezuela (según un youtuber al que sigo), cuando las cosas comenzaron a ponerse jodidas lo primero que hizo Maduro fue mandar al ejercito a recoger todas las armas de fuego incluidas las de guardias de seguridad y escoltas privadas.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (19 Jun 2022)

cepos, mecheros y hachas 

con eso, se va tirando


----------



## Julc (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Tienes una casa en la que refugiarte cuando llegue el invierno y no puedas pagar el gas?



Será por casas.
Además, en media España no usamos la calefacción.


----------



## Chihiro (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Has visto alguna vez en tu vida una situación internacional como la que tenemos ahora? ¿Crees que lo del Covid, la guerra de Ucrania, la gran hambruna, el gran reset, la economia verde, la burbuja de deuda, la burbuja bursátil, la invasión africana, etc. son casualidad?



Es curioso como las generaciones que han crecido sin el sufrimiento de padecer un evento catastrófico, son incapaces de entender que la historia no siempre ha sido un camino de rosas y algodones, y que un día vives en el estado del bienestar, y al siguiente te encuentras buscando comida en la basura.
Menuda ostia de realidad se van a dar algunos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

Yo hago compras masivas siempre que puedo, y me ha ido bastante bien. Por ejemplo, compré todo el aceite que pude hace meses y ahora que ha subido ni lo he notado. Lo mismo con el arroz, café, harina, pasta,...también tengo como unos 10 botes de espuma de afeitar, desodorante, gel de baño, ...y latas de atún, tomate frito, salchichas, gisantes...diría que podría pasarme al menos un año (mal) comiendo sin necesidad de comprar nada extra.

Lo del aceite ha sido brutal y me alegro un montón de haberlo comprado con mucha antelación. Parece una gilipollez pero me ha ahorrado una pasta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Y muchas armas y munición para proteger todo eso.
> Si llegamos a una situación de caos, parece mejor tener un grupo con el que moverse, que un sitio fijo lleno de provisiones.



Armas de munición no tengo por motivos lógicos, pero si que llevo siempre conmigo cositas legales y totalmente justificadas.

Cuando voy en el metro siempre me acabo de comer una fruta, y a buen entendedor...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Para ser feliz solo necesito marihuana, latas de cerveza, un emulador MAME de recreativas ochenteras y noventeras que lo mueve un PC de hace veinte años y un chochito salido de un país tercermundista. Y todo eso lo tengo sin salir de mi pueblo. El globalismo me come los cojones.



Emulador MAME. Tú eres de los mios.


----------



## 917 (19 Jun 2022)

Ya me he enterado que este Foro es el de la Burbuja Catastrófica...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Jun 2022)

Escased de cagahilos no habrá no... no caerá esa breva.
Para globalizado el mercado de los CMs. Puedes contratar a un _lisensiado_ parcialmente alfabetizado por cuatro pesos o cuatro duros.


----------



## Tzadik (19 Jun 2022)

Vamos hacia una economía pacolocal a lo Cuba, Venezuela, Pakistán, etc... comprad herramientas y maquinarias para reparar, mantener y construir cosas. El consumo se va a acabar, en España hasta los años 80 se reparaba TODO en cada pueblo


----------



## Arnicio (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



No se acaba la globalización, lo que se acaba es el liderazgo del sistema occidental (USA-Europa-Israel) + Commonwealth desarrollada. Entran nuevos actores liderados por China.

Resumiendo, hasta hora el modelo capitalista se fundamentaba en:

1-Crecimiento infinito, pues si no había recursos ya se encaraba la US Army y sus secuaces Europeos de esquilmar otros países vía ejércitos, NATO, UNO.

2-Crear capital con capital vía productos financieros sofisticados que son un juego de trileros y que se puede ver en que el capital oficial estimado en circulación y sus derivados es varios órdenes de magnitud mayor que el PIB mundial.

Dentro de estos recursos supuestos infinitos el más preciado es el petróleo, y con la entrada de economías emergentes como China e India, no hay para todos. Así de sencillo. Y el petróleo no es solo combustible fósil, es industria química, alimentaria, farmacéutica, textil,….
NO HAY PETRÓLEO PARA TODOS y cada vez lo va a haber menos. Las reservas menguan, las TRE hacen que no sea rentable su extracción y el precio aumentará (por el camino OIL-gopoplios y Estados incrementando facturación). Pero la situación es seria, os invito a mirar hacia donde diversifican SHELL, TOTAL…
Que petroleras que facturan más de 100 mil millones EUR/año y cuyo core de negocio siempre fue el petróleo inviertan masivamente en renovables da que pensar.

Respecto a la cadena de suministro ha sido consecuencia del parón durante casi 2 años de la PLANDEMIA. Las industrias ajustan producción a demanda porque sino se comen los costes de logística y gestión de sus mano facturados durante más tiempo del calculado para que sea rentable-sin más-
Ninguna fábrica va a mantener producción constante en una situación de cuasi-bloqueo mundial. No obstante, se exageró mucho con el tema de rotura de cadena de suministro.

La PLANDEMIA fue un virus creado ex-profeso con una vacuna ya creada de antemano con una efectividad ridículo para testear el porcentaje de población activa mínima necesaria, así como el consumo energético mínimo mándando oficinas decadentes a trabajar desde casa, y dejando en activo lo estrictamente necesario. De paso un montón de población terminal y envejecida menos.
Si quisieran soltar un virus letal de verdad lo harían sin miramientos.

Occidente ha colapsado, la democracia no funciona, la población está envejecida, la población joven que hay idiotizada, infantilizada y casi estéril en términos de fertilidad. Como ya no hay sectores que capitalizar y los negocios no son rentables tienen que importar tercermundistas para mantener sueldos bajos y favorecer movilidad interna de nativos que quieran una vida mejor. Sino fuera por la importación masiva de extranjeros en España las viviendas valdrían un 80% menos.

China, esa creación de Industrial State a nivel mundial ha superado a Occidente. Sus equipos de comunicaciones son mejores, sus sistemas electrónicos, su industria, su capacidad organizativa….
Su régimen político les hace planificar a largo plazo, un régimen atroz pero que les ha permitido superar a Occidente.
No sabemos que tecnología militar tendrá ni estará desarrollando,pero podría hacernos sonrojar.

China ha apostado por un modelo de economía real y Occidente de especulación.

Respecto a lo de cómprate la casita y acumular no perecederos, olvídate. A día de hoy está prohibido plantar más de una determinada producción sino la declaras, por otra parte que te sirva de ejemplo te sale más caros sembrar patatas que comprarlas. Si metes el coste de tracción animal, simiente y traslado de abono/estiércol has pagado pasta.
Un huerto no te da ni para pipas.
Respecto a animales de granja, ídem, que te sirva de ejemplo que legalmente las matanzas llevan años prohibidas. Lo más algún ave de corral y poco más.

Los productos básicos no son el problema, el problema es convencer a la gente que Occidente ha colapsado y que el relevo está al Este.

Y lo peor para Occidente de todo sería una alianza China-Rusia-Korea del Norte-Irán que a día de hoy no es descartable.
Estos 4 países esquivando recursos a media África harían saltar por los aires a Occidente.


----------



## Triyuga (19 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuantos eran los que conformaban el frente Nacional en julio de 1936 ?
> 
> Ya se lo digo yo, 4 legionarios y 4 moros sacados de tribus tanger a peseta.
> 
> ...



Y por menos...


----------



## Triyuga (19 Jun 2022)

Para los que se quieran ambientar, Soylent Green , Cuando el destino nos alcance,
Pelicula premonitoria de 1973:










Excelente Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" sobre el "CANIVALISMO INSTITUCIONALIZADO"


Excelente Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" sobre el "CANIVALISMO INSTITUCIONALIZADO" Un lujo de película. LA HUMANIDAD SE ALIMENTA DE GALLETAS HECHAS DE CARNE HUMANA. Muy digna de reflexión sobre lo que acontece en estos instantes en el Mundo. Elenco de actores excepcional.Cuando el...




gloria.tv


----------



## Gusman (19 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. China no es nada ni nadie al lado de Occidente. Fabricantes de baratijas porque tienen 1500 millones de esclavos trabajando por un cuenco de arroz. No vas a ver en tu puta vida a China siendo mas fuerte y grande que EEUU.
> 
> ¿Eres panchito, no?



Tu de donde sales ? jajajajjaja.


----------



## europeo (19 Jun 2022)

No, comprarás un martillo fabricado en España. El mango será de madera española y el hierro vendrá del país Vasco, como siempre debió ser.

Lo que no era normal es que la industria de herramientas española se desmantelara porque era más barato traerlas de china.


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Jun 2022)

La primera crisis de sobreproducción y desabastecimiento simultáneo


----------



## Triyuga (19 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. China no es nada ni nadie al lado de Occidente. Fabricantes de baratijas porque tienen 1500 millones de esclavos trabajando por un cuenco de arroz. No vas a ver en tu puta vida a China siendo mas fuerte y grande que EEUU.
> 
> ¿Eres panchito, no?



Pues Japon empezo asi, haciendo copias de todo y fabricando baratijas y chuminadas...


----------



## Smoker (20 Jun 2022)

Y que compras?


----------



## Bien boa (20 Jun 2022)

mcflanagan dijo:


> Y muchas armas y munición para proteger todo eso.
> Si llegamos a una situación de caos, parece mejor tener un grupo con el que moverse, que un sitio fijo lleno de provisiones.



Yo no pienso en moverme, vivo en entorno rural, y tengo todo conmigo, mascotas, etc. Prefiero esconderme en lugares cercanos que voy explorando, como unas cuevas del neolítico próximas , o bosquetes dentro de mi terreno. Tengo buenos amigos urbanitas que si pasara algo serio vendrían con nosotros, pero aunque les aprecio mucho tristemente son todos unos inútiles y probablemente sean un lastre , pero hacen bulto y algo podrán hacer, digo yo. Hemos hablado de esto alguna vez y no pienso dejarles tirados.

Tengo la suerte de contar con un Mc Gyver que me ayuda en mantenimiento que es un pedazo de bestia , cazador, tremendamente resolutivo y buena persona que en caso de movida podría contar con él. 

Ya seríamos dos personas armadas y con experiencia en tiro y manejo de armamento. 

Ir en plan nómada es alternativa si no tuviese lugar fijo , pero no es buena idea ir armado por ahí, ni ahora está permitido. Si realmente la cosa se pusiera peligrosa habría que estudiar el hilo de Aynrandiano y organizar defensa perimetral, etc y rezar para que no se fijen en tu casa. Para bien o para mal, está bastante apartada y escondida . Procuraría pasar lo más desapercibido posible, apagando luces por la noche o echando las cortinas y si me detectan y tengo la oportunidad, a las cuevas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (20 Jun 2022)

Es un proceso complicado, actualmente los países se han especializado, lo cual es bueno, yo que tengo madera a patadas en mi país me dedico a hacer muebles, yo que tengo hierro a patadas martillos, esta cupulilla de países fabrica micro chips pues hay silicio y trabajadores especializados en ello...... con la comida han hecho prácticamente lo mismo, el sistema en si es eficiente.

Problemas: el sistema está de puta madre si los recursos fuesen infinitos, pero no lo son, la crisis actual parece más una falta de oferta que una escasez de demanda, llevamos metidos en una cultura de consumismo y de usar y tirar que no parece sostenible.

Si lo que se pretende es una vuelta a la autarquía pues es complicado, porque hay cosas que en España no se pueden conseguir y otras que llevará años restaurar el tejido industrial apropiado para ellas (más en un país que se lleva destruyendo 20 años a propósito) otras cosas son totalmente prescindibles. Carne de kobe? para que, ternera y cerdo. Salmón Noruego? Lo tienes en los ríos españoles , se come atún y sardina no panga china.....

Pero va a ser un proceso doloroso..... en temas electrónicos estamos caput aunque en cierta manera los bienes básicos y tangibles van a cobrar más importancia, es más importante comer que una tarjeta gráfica del copón y al final en escasez se impone la lógica y puedes cambiar unos kilos de ternera por una tarjeta de estas que al fin y al cabo es un capricho.


----------



## Bien boa (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Correcto: Si llega el caos y el hundimiento de la sociedad , pues no te va a valer de nada el tener una casita de campo: Te la van a asaltar.
> Ademas, ¿cuanto tiempo viviría la gente sin médicos, medicinas, energía, etc?
> 
> Yo hablo de inflación y de corte de suministros.



Si está bien situada claro que te puede servir; bien ubicada en este caso es lo contrario a la_ location _de la que hablamos sobre un piso en la ciudad. 
En este caso, una cabaña en el norte de la provincia de Burgos puede ser el lugar frio de cojones pero perfecto para aguantar unos meses de caos porque ni Dios va a ir por allí. Lo demás ( medicinas , energía , alimentos, ) es cuestión de ser previsor. Yo llevo años pensando esto, concretamente desde 2012 y me gustaría gastarme el dinero en otra cosa antes que en un generador de gasoil o en un alambique . Te juro que me gusta mucho ir a comer a sitios buenos, y lo hago cuando se puede. Me he comprado algunos libros sobre antibióticos naturales porque tengo la sensación de que mucha información va a desaparecer de internet. 

Mi última adquisición es un frigorífico a butano; no lo sacaré de su embalaje mientras no haga falta ( fallo gordo de red) ; gasta 1 bombona al mes y si no ocurre nada en un par de años lo vendo en su embalaje sin usar.

Me gusta la vida y no me gustaría irme de este mundo por una situación que puede durar unos meses; si se prolonga, hay radiación , invierno nuclear y hordas de morlocks , prefiero morirme pero con una copa de vino en una mano y aunque no fumo, me fumaré lo que haga falta.


----------



## Bien boa (20 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> Ya me he enterado que este Foro es el de la Burbuja Catastrófica...



Cierto, y mira la de parroquianos que tiene. El mejor hilo, si señor


----------



## Arthas98 (20 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Tened cuidado con comprar productos de harina y almidón que crean bichitos, no me acuerdo del nombre



¿Gorgojos?


----------



## Khmelnitsky (20 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Gorgojos?



Eso, y polillas de la despensa también. Estas últimas perforan los paquetes de comida y empiezan a criar larva allí dentro.


----------



## unaburbu (20 Jun 2022)

Buen consejo, salvo que esto ya se avisó en 2020 e incluso se hicieron listas de cosas que comprar por si se disparaba de precio por la inflación que se preveía. Pena mi cuenta anterior borrada porque había un hilo que se titulaba tal cual. Abierto en febrero de 2020.
Ahora algo tarde. Yo me hinché a comprar herramientas y despensa. He mirado varias veces los precios actuales de lo que compré en Amazon y todo entre un 20-40% más caro. Además, antes había ofertas flash que ahora apenas se dan en herramientas caras como sierras de sable, pistolas de clavos, compresores, bombas de agua, etc. Uso keepa para seguir los precio y no hay forma de que algunas de las últimas cosas que me quedaron pendiente bajen. Lo puedo demostrar con capturas y fliparíais con la diferencia de precio de 2020, 2021 y este año. El periodo que más aproveché fue durante la pandemia. Hubo una bajada bestial en algunos productos. Os recomiendo usar un tracker de precios como Keepa que te muestra los precios pasados y las ofertas flash que hubo así como los periodos de tiempo en los que no hay stock.

Ya he contado varías veces que compré 200m de valla de torsión simple galvanizada en septiembre 2021 que pagué +30% de lo que costaba en abril de ese año. Pero es que ahora está +30% del precio que pagué. La tuve guardada hasta que en abril me han cerrado ya por fin el terreno.

Las cosas están tan caras ahora que la duda empieza a ser si realmente es mejor esperar a una caída de la demanda o no. Mi consejo es que si es un bien necesario y tienes la pasta, lo compres ya.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Los lineales de los supermercados llenos de comida para gatos, y la gente gastándose dinero en operar al perro.
> *Si esto se va a la mierda, no es por Rusia, EEUU o China, es por subnormales.*



Bueno, yo si que culparía a EEUU, allí están los Subnormales Premium a los que todos sus Vasallos imitamos.

Esto es Estados Unidos actualmente resumido en una foto | Burbuja.info


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Jun 2022)

Y LOS BONYS, bucaneros y tigretones se pueden comprar o subiran mucho de precio que es mi merienda preferida?


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Eso cada vez lo tengo más claro desde que empezó lo del Covid: Las autoridades no tienen ni puta idea de nada, dan informaciones contradictorias y al final es un sálvese quien pueda.

En una situación verdaderamente jodida, lo último que haré será confiar en "las autoridades".


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Buen consejo, salvo que esto ya se avisó en 2020 e incluso se hicieron listas de cosas que comprar por si se disparaba de precio por la inflación que se preveía. Pena mi cuenta anterior borrada porque había un hilo que se titulaba tal cual. Abierto en febrero de 2020.
> Ahora algo tarde. Yo me hinché a comprar herramientas y despensa. He mirado varias veces los precios actuales de lo que compré en Amazon y todo entre un 20-40% más caro. Además, antes había ofertas flash que ahora apenas se dan en herramientas caras como sierras de sable, pistolas de clavos, compresores, bombas de agua, etc. Uso keepa para seguir los precio y no hay forma de que algunas de las últimas cosas que me quedaron pendiente bajen. Lo puedo demostrar con capturas y fliparíais con la diferencia de precio de 2020, 2021 y este año. El periodo que más aproveché fue durante la pandemia. Hubo una bajada bestial en algunos productos. Os recomiendo usar un tracker de precios como Keepa que te muestra los precios pasados y las ofertas flash que hubo así como los periodos de tiempo en los que no hay stock.
> 
> Ya he contado varías veces que compré 200m de valla de torsión simple galvanizada en septiembre 2021 que pagué +30% de lo que costaba en abril de ese año. Pero es que ahora está +30% del precio que pagué. La tuve guardada hasta que en abril me han cerrado ya por fin el terreno.
> ...



Bueno, el problema es que el el 2020 aún no había comprado mi casita "prepper".


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Si está bien situada claro que te puede servir; bien ubicada en este caso es lo contrario a la_ location _de la que hablamos sobre un piso en la ciudad.
> En este caso, una cabaña en el norte de la provincia de Burgos puede ser el lugar frio de cojones pero perfecto para aguantar unos meses de caos porque ni Dios va a ir por allí. Lo demás ( medicinas , energía , alimentos, ) es cuestión de ser previsor. Yo llevo años pensando esto, concretamente desde 2012 y me gustaría gastarme el dinero en otra cosa antes que en un generador de gasoil o en un alambique . Te juro que me gusta mucho ir a comer a sitios buenos, y lo hago cuando se puede. Me he comprado algunos libros sobre antibióticos naturales porque tengo la sensación de que mucha información va a desaparecer de internet.
> 
> Mi última adquisición es un frigorífico a butano; no lo sacaré de su embalaje mientras no haga falta ( fallo gordo de red) ; gasta 1 bombona al mes y si no ocurre nada en un par de años lo vendo en su embalaje sin usar.
> ...



Bueno, si de da el caso de que haya una guerra nuclear total, por lo menos me gustaría durar algo de tiempo para decir a mis allegados y a mi mujer: ¿Veis como yo ya os lo decía? ¡Si siempre tengo razón!


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No todo es malo: se acaba la progresía, el tofu, los veganos, las chochocharlas, las paguicas, el género fluido, los animalistas, los Lgtbiqwertys, la inmigración masiva...
> 
> El hambre y la miseria social-comunista lo cambiará todo, desde luego.



Me da risa porque vais a ser más veganos de lo que os hubiera gustado jamás, porque se va a volver a comer la carne que comían nuestros antepasados o menos todavía, más o menos la que se consume ahora en la mayor parte de África o la india, carne de pascuas a ramos.

Igual te hartas de tofu porque la soja es una legumbre cojonuda para la supervivencia con mucha proteína, como las muelas.


----------



## qbit (20 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Es interesante tener todos los productos que no pudieras comprar en España antes de la globalización, por ejemplo, en la España de los años '80.
> Muchos de esos productos no existían, pero de haberlos habido tampoco hubieran sido fáciles de conseguir en esa época.
> Todo lo que creáis que hubiera sido de importación en una sociedad industrializada, si, pero española y ochentera.
> Eso es lo que hay que tener. Eso va a ser lo difícil de conseguir, lo que se va a disparar de precio.



España tiene ahora menos industria que en esa época, en la cual había todabía muchas cosas fabricadas en España.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Probablemente, pero creo sinceramente que la actual coyuntura que se ha formado desde el año 2020 me permite afirmar que mis predicciones, lejos de ser una magufada son bastante reales. Las mismas no son solo mías: Hay dueños de fondos de inversión, politicos de renombre y autoridades de todo tipo que reafirman mi teoría. Además: Los hechos son tozudos. Simplemente tienes que analizar lo que te rodea.



Se hizo antes en la historia. El Imperio Británico desmontó sistema internacional del comercio, cuando Alemania empezó ser un serio y peligroso competidor para la economía británica. EEUU en mi modesta opinión, repite este mecánismo teniendo a China como potencia emergente que desafía su liderazgo.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jun 2022)

A ver que me entere.

¿Al funcionario que está de vigilante en el polideportivo, a la Charo funcionaria que solo trabaja 3 días a la semana y lo demás teletrabajo, o a el político de la diputación que lleva toda una vida rascándoselos, a estos se le desmonta el chiringuito?

Venga coño!


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La hipoteca del 105 de la LH de la vivienda



Perdona ¿Qué es eso?


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jun 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> No se acaba la globalización, lo que se acaba es el liderazgo del sistema occidental (USA-Europa-Israel) + Commonwealth desarrollada. Entran nuevos actores liderados por China.
> 
> Resumiendo, hasta hora el modelo capitalista se fundamentaba en:
> 
> ...



Que no existen virus letales, eso se llama veneno, pueden soltar venenos en la comida y en el agua y matar de un día para otro o en poco tiempo a millones, claro que sí, pero el cuento de la guerra bacteriológica no se sostiene porque el paradigma en el que se basa es ficción pura y dura.

Que no os enterais.

En cuanto a lo de los costes del huerto no te enteras de la diferencia entre trabajo y energia por un lado y de que la comida que comes viene de gente que se gana la vida dentro del sistema plantandola y vendiendola.


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> A mí de todo esto lo que me importa es que no haya inmigrantes. Si se acaba la globalización, que se acabe también el fenómeno de la emigración.



Ahí radica la cuestión, lo importante es que no hayan moronegros en Europa, si volvemos a la economía del 39; ya saldremos de ella cómo hicieron nuestros antepasados.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.



*La globalización no se va a acabar. Se acaba, o se reajusta, un modelo de globalismo según el cual unos cuantos millones de Europeos han vivido muy bien gracias a una deuda y por la cara. *
Lo que a viene a ser que miles de chinos le fabriquen a cuatro pelas y los rusos le pasen recursos al boomer español que lleva rascándose los cojones a dos manos gracias al desarrollismo de sus padres y a la mierda de sueldos de sus hijos.
*
¿Si la globalización se acabase para que iban Rusia y China a acordar liquidar el pago anual de su gran pacto energético a 30 años en euros? *

Lo mismo hay suerte, y tras la plandemia con los operativos kakuneros EL PLAN para 2030 es ir liquidando el legado de los boomers en todos los sentidos


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo llevas claro: En cuanto empiece la hambruna programada vas a tener 1200 millones africanos llamando a las puertas Europa: Vas a flipar.



Ahí es cuando empezará la última fase del plan Kalergi, sustitución étnica o cómo lo quieras llamar.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Exacto: Eso es lo que quiero explicar. Imaginaros la vuelta a la sociedad de 1980. Donde por ejemplo, una televisión en color, una herramienta buena o un moto-cultor te costaban el sueldo de un mes.



¿Y cúal es el problema?


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> En ese escenario tan catastrofista sólo se podría sobrevivir compartiéndolo todo, fin de la propiedad privada, y todos los bienes pasan a ser comunitarios. Dicen que no tendremos nada y seremos felices.



Muy bonito, sí. Hasta que alguien tiene más que otro y no está dispuesto a perder por "el bien común". Ahí es cuando el plan comunista se va a tomar por culo y empiezan los tiros, las pedradas o los navajazos.


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

Ad astra dijo:


> Yo tengo ya todo preparado, buenas conservas, placas solares y dos fusiles más ilegales que el demonio



Mercado negro manda.


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi escenario no vaticina un colapso total de la sociedad. Frente a un colapso total no hay nada que hacer.
> Por cierto: En mi pueblo hay unos 20 vecinos y todos de más de 50 años. Jamás he visto un inmigrante allí.



¡Qué suerte! Cataluña se está convirtiendo en un truño africano.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Las ciudades van a ser ratoneras y me imagino que se irán paulatinamente vaciando y la gente volverá al campo.




No lo quieren, y no a a pasar. El campo vivirá si acaso una reactivación de carácter industrioso necesario para el modelo global localista.
Pero como opción de modelo de vida inidividual, puede salir carísimo y acabar resultando enormemente inseguro, asfixiante y congelante a partes iguales.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

Alew dijo:


> No es Occidente quién permite o no permite. Es China quién ha decidido estrangular Occidente interrumpiendo el suministro de manufacturas con la excusa del Covid.



*Ya. Pero es la clase política occidental la que ha decidido hundirnos todavía más con tal de salvar su culo, ante una nueva realidad tras dos años de plandemia con la borregada aplaudiendo las gracias en un camino hacia lo que ya anunciaron hasta en el foro de Davos sería un NUEVO ORDEN en el que NADA SERÍA IGUAL.*

Las cosas como son; han ido de cara, sin ocultarlo y sin más conspiración que los HDLGP de nuestra clase política y mediática ocultándolo.

Es lo que hay, se llama NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL, y algunos ante la unánime, aberrante y antidemocrática plandemia lo advertimos mientras se nos insultaba; es que ya vale de escoria pija y estúpida; Si la la victoria de China y Rusia para 2030 es ir liquidando a toda esa borregada teledirigida por muy 'occidentales' que se digan, bien liquidados están y mejor mundo trascenderá.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi escenario no vaticina un colapso total de la sociedad.



No lo va a haber. Empobrecimiento y reajustes sí, caos y colapso no.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. China no es nada ni nadie al lado de Occidente. Fabricantes de baratijas porque tienen 1500 millones de esclavos trabajando por un cuenco de arroz. No vas a ver en tu puta vida a China siendo mas fuerte y grande que EEUU.
> 
> ¿Eres panchito, no?



*¿A ti que eres muy listo lo del plan oficial postplandémico que han declarado hacia un NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL multipolar ni te suena no?*

Es que no es China, o Rusia, o EEUU, es que asistimos, una vez más, a un nuevo reparto geopolítico y a unas nuevas normas de aquí a 2030.

Más o menos en esa bandejita que ya dibujaba el Financial Times en 2020 vamos a acabar, y con razón, vistos los milloneds de gilipollas españolitos como tu.

(los aplausos a las 8)


----------



## Arretranco_70 (20 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que barrunto para el próximo quinquenio es una vuelta a principios de 80 pero de bajada, no de subida... Es decir, camino a los 60´s. Y no será lento, no... será a toda hostia.

No vamos a pasar hambre. Lo que se dice hambre. Ahora, se acabaron los caprichos, las dietas equilibradas, los superalimentos, comer fresas todo el año, desayunar fuera de casa y los bares llenos de lunes de a domingo. Comida local y de temporada. Y muy poco variada. Poca carne/pescado. Poca fruta y las verduras más baratas. Mucho potaje a lo pobre. Los bancos de alimentos se multiplicarán y tendrán una regulación gubernamental.

Yo que soy mad-maxista no estoy aumentando la despensa, pero sí tengo pensado comprar la ropa/calzado/herramientas que pueda necesitar. Y sobre todo: mucho ojo con electrodomésticos y la electrónica. PARA MÍ es momento de cambiar lo que haya que cambiar a medio plazo y hacerse con algún portátil y tablet y guardarlos en el armario (aunque se desfasen rápido).

Para los más jóvenes: los vídeos y televisiones se compraban a plazos a intereses que no creeríais. Incluso se pagaban en años... Creo recordar que los primeros vídeos costaban unas 300.000 ptas, que venían a ser 3 mensualidades completas de un empleado medio.

Yo no preveo como otros una vuelta a los pueblos (siempre pensando en los próximos 5 años), lo que sí veo es que todo aquel que no trabaje en el mismo municipio donde viva, las va a pasar putas. Retorno de las rutas escolares pero para trabajadores. Compañeros que comparten coche para ir a trabajar (en mi curro lo están haciendo ya).

Sobreviviremos.

Ahora, hay una diferencia fundamental con los 70-80´s... La inseguridad va a ser terrible. En 80 te reventaban el coche para llevarse el puto casette, hoy te van a reventar el depósito de gasolina. Entonces robaban para droga, ahora lo harán (muchísimo más) para el móvil, las zapatillas e incluso la compra.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo de tu interesante post es que si la globalización se acaba por qué tenemos todos que preparamos para una hambruna global.



*Es una deformación electoralista que lleva emitiendo la propaganda durante años y especialmente en España; El ANTIGLOBALISMO, no existe*. El NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL no es una agenda social progre como siempre dan a entender, que esa es otra cosa, y en este desafío global hemos asistido y asistimos a una confrontación de FACCIONES Y MODELOS GLOBALISTAS hacia un Nuevo Orden, que de momento, todo apunta va ganando los de la multipolar y de carácter Nacional Proteccionista; vease Trump, Putin y el modelo de Xi, que en la particular esfera del régimen chino viene a ser un líder nacionalista. Es decir, que Xi Jiping es a China más lo que Trump a USA que Biden, al que en realidad, China nunca dijo preferir.

Pero eso, en el resto del mundo, porque los votantes de las DOS ESPAÑAS, no se enteran ni de por donde les da el aire con el quién es quién en esta historia del desafío hacia un NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL, y cabe dudar ya incluso de si los inútiles de nuestros políticos.









Las potencias emergentes marcan el realineamiento mundial en torno a Rusia


Si hay un adjetivo que corresponda a la invasión rusa de Ucrania es "antiguo". La mayor guerra en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial es un conflicto viejuno....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sobreviviremos.
> 
> Ahora, hay una diferencia fundamental con los 70-80´s... La inseguridad va a ser terrible. En 80 te reventaban el coche para llevarse el puto casette, hoy te van a reventar el depósito de gasolina. Entonces robaban para droga, ahora lo harán (muchísimo más) para el móvil, las zapatillas e incluso la compra.



Creo que se nos ha olvidado la inseguridad y el paisaje de los 80 que era brutal. 
Pero sí, sobreviviremos, sin duda.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Añado: Quizás no sea un "colapso" inmediato sino poco a poco. Es decir: Cada día nos iremos dando cuenta de que hay menos y menos productos en las tiendas.



*China no quiere un caos en Europa de ninguna manera.*
De hecho, se ha alineado con Rusia pero lo ha dejado claro. Las cosas pasarán sin que parezca que pasa gran cosa. En las calles como en este foro la sensación de muchos seguirá siendo que "No va a pasar nada" mientras muchas pequeñas e inconexas cosas suceden incesantemente.
Si la IIGM duró 6,5 años, este desafío hacia un Nuevo Orden se libra a 2030, y para entonces, solo los muertos que haya en España SIN QUE PASE NADA ni se mencione que pueda pasar, serán millones y solo de eso hecho aparentemente natural, la alteración social, política y económica que se derivará será mayúscula.

*Si algo diferencia este desafío a las anteriores guerras, es que esta vez el guión de la peli es "...que parezca un accidente" *


----------



## Arretranco_70 (20 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Creo que se nos ha olvidado la inseguridad y el paisaje de los 80 que era brutal.
> Pero sí, sobreviviremos, sin duda.



pues fíjate que yo creo que no, que no fue para tanto. Lo que pasa es que veníamos de una época donde la seguridad era prácticamente TOTAL y un atraco era comentado al día siguiente por todo el barrio y el pánico cundía. Hoy es el pan nuestro de cada día, así que sólo se enteran tus más allegados.

Yo que era entonces adolescente, volví a casa sola y borracha como dicen ahora muchas veces. Jamás me pasó nada. Haciendo memoria sólo recuerdo un intento de atraco a un amigo y a mi madre que le tiraron de una cadena. Nada más.

no estaría mal poder comparar estadísticas fiables.


----------



## Pelamios1 (20 Jun 2022)

Hay dos escenarios un o decrecionista otro colapsista. Contra el segundo nada que hace mejor olvidarlo y darse a la fiesta. Contra el primero...llevo dos años comprando en la chatarra herramientas manuales incluso proto-industriales. Tengo tres arados de hierro funcionales, todo tipo de azadas, hachas, etc, decenas. Todas las semanas compro en la ferreteria algun mango para una herramienta nueva al final me sale tirado de precio si me valen perfecto y sino montare un museo etnografico. Tambien he sobreaislado (si existe esa palabra) la vivienda y montado un invernadero. He comprado 2 poleas para sacar agua del pozo, pero los mas importante, he conseguido que mi mujer por fin reconzca la posibilidad de un escenario decrecionista muy proximo algo que me parecia imposible.


----------



## Pelamios1 (20 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Creo que se nos ha olvidado la inseguridad y el paisaje de los 80 que era brutal.
> Pero sí, sobreviviremos, sin duda.



Si volvemos a los 70 ni tan mal.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto no es algo que me haya sacado de debajo de los huevos: Llevo analizando el mercado desde el 2020.
> Occidente no va a permitir que China siga creciendo gracias a los consumidores occidentales.
> Estamos viendo el colapso de occidente: La fabricas China son lo que nos ha permitido comprar miles de productos a precio de risas.



Llevas analizando el mercado desde el 2020....
Y los pikoleros llevamos avisando de esto desde el año 2008
Lo que pasa, no es por la inflación en si
Ni por un exceso de deuda, ni pilladas
Lo que está pasando, es por el agotamiento de los recursos
Por el peak oil
La situación, NO ES REVERSIBLE
Da igual las huelgas, las protestas, las manifestaciones, etc
La oferta, no cubre la demanda, punto
Ya os avise que la pandemia era la excusa para lo que venía
Igual que os digo que si, que compres lo que podáis y todo eso
Pero que todo eso, no será más que un parche temporal, que al final, agotareis las reservas y os encontrareis el en punto o de partida
Así que, después de tantos años avisando
Después de tantos años, siendo insultado, Tratado como loco, ninguneado
AQUI TENÉIS LA CRUDA REALIDAD QUE NO QUISISTEIS ACEPTAR
El peak oil nos engulle, nos lleva al abismo
Y recordar, los tiempos duros, hacen hombres fuertes


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (20 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Perdona ¿Qué es eso?



Responde en caso impagos hipoteca con la vivienda y todo tu patrimonio


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Jun 2022)

Yo lo he dicho en varias ocasiones, que nos van a devolver a un montón de décadas atrás, con el problema añadido que muchos no conocieron lo que era no tener nada, y los que lo conocieron son muy, muy reacios a volver a aquella vida, súmale a todo eso la mala leche hay hoy en día, y... no quiero ni pensarlo.

Creo que comida no va a faltar, el problema será comprarla, como antaño, y muchas cosas "desaparecerán" porque la gente no podrá comprarla.

Yo lo mejor que veo es no tener deudas, y poner los ahorros -el que los tenga- bien guardaditos.


----------



## kynes (20 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Muy bonito, sí. Hasta que alguien tiene más que otro y no está dispuesto a perder por "el bien común". Ahí es cuando el plan comunista se va a tomar por culo y empiezan los tiros, las pedradas o los navajazos.



Se puede vivir una cubanizacion controlada . Es lo máximo que te compro a estas alturas .

Antes de la pandemia yo era mucho más madmaxista , ahora sé que la gente es dócil y saldrá a aplaudir al balcón y denunciar a sus vecinos insolidarios cuando les llegue el mensaje de rigor. Nada nuevo bajo el sol vaya, pero con más tecnología , tracking y control de masas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

De hecho llevo haciéndolo con mayor intensidad en estos últimos 2 años.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Burbujarras (20 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Me ha encantado tu post y tu hilo
> 
> Por fin alguien que piensa por si mismo
> 
> ...



Será en octubre; meme principal del foro pero tú tan pancho a decir que nadie del foro lo dice


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (20 Jun 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Será en octubre; meme principal del foro pero tú tan pancho a decir que nadie del foro lo dice



Ok

Acepto el tirón de orejas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Jun 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Esto es util en herramientas sobre todo la gente vende muchas por wallapop del abuelo y te duran toda la vida, yo todavia tengo destornilladores y sierras de mi abuelo.




Wallapop molaba antes, ahora se ha generalizado como el "en vez de tirar esta mierda roñosa, lo vendo por 20 euros a ver si pillo algún incauto". Ves herramientas machacadas en Wallapop a precio de casi nuevas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Jun 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Más que el fin de la globalización va a ser su fin tal y como la conocemos.
> 
> Se harán mercados más locales, Europa con el norte de África, Asia con el Este de África, Oceanía, América del Sur y central...y USA intentando seguir influyendo en todos.
> 
> ...




En Herramientas hay dos marcas vascas muy buenas, Bellota y Altuna. 

Y también los alemanes de Gardena.


----------



## Gorkako (20 Jun 2022)

Yo siempre echo 20€ eso sí cada vez muevo el coche menos y consumo menos


----------



## Burbujarras (20 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ok
> 
> Acepto el tirón de orejas



Tecnicamente el tirón lo necesito yo; subnormal que se pasa una hora al día de cotilla citando a burbumoris con interpelaciones facilonas.


----------



## remosinganas (20 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Yo he ido al supermercado y ver algo a 60cent volver a la semana y estar a 75cent.... las cosas están como la gasolina suben todas las semanas a cent, 5 cent... o te ponen PROMOCIÓN y encima viene menos



esa es la idea, subir poquito a poquito, lo de la rana y tal..


----------



## Bien boa (20 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Pues Japon empezo asi, haciendo copias de todo y fabricando baratijas y chuminadas...





Dj Puesto dijo:


> Es un proceso complicado, actualmente los países se han especializado, lo cual es bueno, yo que tengo madera a patadas en mi país me dedico a hacer muebles, yo que tengo hierro a patadas martillos, esta cupulilla de países fabrica micro chips pues hay silicio y trabajadores especializados en ello...... con la comida han hecho prácticamente lo mismo, el sistema en si es eficiente.
> 
> Problemas: el sistema está de puta madre si los recursos fuesen infinitos, pero no lo son, la crisis actual parece más una falta de oferta que una escasez de demanda, llevamos metidos en una cultura de consumismo y de usar y tirar que no parece sostenible.
> 
> ...



Comparar China con Japón es como comparar a Dios con un gitano en el plano industrial. Haz memoria y recuerda que en la IIWW tenían una industria potente, y fabricaban los cazas Zero, y a finales de los 50 , tan solo 13 o 14 años después de perder la guerra de esa manera, fabricaban el Toyota Land Cruiser, que era el único vehículo capaz de salir airoso en el fango africano con permiso del Land Rover.


----------



## yavantres (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando herramientas Españolas y Alemanas, pero eso no te va a salvar del corte de suministros:
> 
> Ese "martillo Español" se hace con energía. Energía que va a escasear.
> Ese "martillo Español" es barato porque se fabrica con economía de escala y lo compra la gente con el dinero que saca de sus puestos de trabajo. Puestos de trabajo que van a desaparecer.
> ...



Si no tienes martillo, pues usas una piedra, como se ha hecho toda la vida.

¿Ves por donde voy?


----------



## Albertini (20 Jun 2022)

Llevo un tiempo creando una biblioteca y videoteca, porque pienso que en un futuro, el streaming será un lujo


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



Es distinto hablar de inflación que hablar de IPC. La inflación es particular de cada uno mientras que la segunda es la mentira del gobierno. Solo el cambiar la metodología de cálculo y decidir la composición de la cesta es una acto típico de la mafia.
Por ejemplo, tu puedes estar comprando todo en Hipercor y decides cambiar a un low cost. Puede que el IPC suba pero tu inflación particular baja porque gastarás menos incluso con la subida de los productos.
Así medró en España Mercadona en el 2010 aproximadamente.
Por otro lado son los ciudadanos los que decidimos cómo se compone el consumo y el tipo de gasto que hacemos. De momento, hacia una alimentación más sana hay que ir. Más puchero y verde que es más barato y sano que la carne roja. El pescado también se puede ajustar según el tipo y se conserva una alimentación sana o más sana.
También decidimos el consumo en energía, en concreto la gasolina que echamos en el tanque o la electricidad que consumimos. Foreros, se puede ajustar mucho el consumo de manera inteligente y sin renunciar a nada.
De hecho si algo ha demostrado la pandemia es que tenemos un gasto reducible mucho porque está plagado de redundancia y hábitos derrochadores o simple desconocimiento.


----------



## Decipher (20 Jun 2022)

Llegas tarde, ya lo hice.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Jun 2022)

Albertini dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo creando una biblioteca y videoteca, porque pienso que en un futuro, el streaming será un lujo



Las pelis de nazis siguen siempre gratis en las plataformas de pago, el pienso para goyinos será siempre gratis.


----------



## 917 (20 Jun 2022)

En este Santo Floro, el catastrofismo es una forma de vida. Es un Metaverso, oye....


Cosmopolita dijo:


> Se hizo antes en la historia. El Imperio Británico desmontó sistema internacional del comercio, cuando Alemania empezó ser un serio y peligroso competidor para la economía británica. EEUU en mi modesta opinión, repite este mecánismo teniendo a China como potencia emergente que desafía su liderazgo.


----------



## 917 (20 Jun 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Cierto, y mira la de parroquianos que tiene. El mejor hilo, si señor



Claro.
La Verdad Canónica en este Foro es la vida en la la Catástrofe, anunciada desde su fundación en 2003.


----------



## unaburbu (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando herramientas Españolas y Alemanas, pero eso no te va a salvar del corte de suministros:
> 
> Ese "martillo Español" se hace con energía. Energía que va a escasear.
> Ese "martillo Español" es barato porque se fabrica con economía de escala y lo compra la gente con el dinero que saca de sus puestos de trabajo. Puestos de trabajo que van a desaparecer.
> ...



Así es.
Respecto de herramientas manuales, no las compré en su momento y ahora me está tocando rascarme el bolsillo. Además, voy por duplicado. Para tema siembra me encantan las palas conocidas como palotes de la marca bellota (en Bricomart por 20€). Palas, picos, cubos y, sobre todo, depósitos de agua. Ojo con esto que va a ir subiendo a lo bestia por el tema plásticos. Compré un bidón de 220L por 55€ y hace un mes que miré ya andaba por 70€.

Recomiendo ir por zonas industriales a pillar palets y bidones que tiren. En breve no quedará nada de eso tirado.


----------



## Roscodevino (20 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Eres tonto del culo. Seguro que eres panchito y comunista de mierda. Responde, ¿eres panchito, tonto de baba?



Joder, pero que pedazo de subnormal estás hecho, eres Panchito?


----------



## Padre Damián (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## 4motion (20 Jun 2022)

Buen consejo y buen post.

Tomád nota de lo que os recomienda el OP. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (20 Jun 2022)

yavantres dijo:


> Si no tienes martillo, pues usas una piedra, como se ha hecho toda la vida.
> 
> ¿Ves por donde voy?



Si, que volvemos a al paleolítico.


----------



## bocadRillo (20 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Lo que propones ahora enserio esta muy bien, es una micro inversión, hacer acopio ahora y no necesitar ciertos productos en años... realmente es una inversión en corto, ahora el ahorro habría que verlo, cuanto más compres más ahorro y más lo estiras en el tiempo



Yo lo estoy haciendo en algunos bienes, como ropa, zapatos, pequeños electrodomésticos, mobiliario, etc


----------



## Gotthard (20 Jun 2022)

La comida es nuestro menor problema, si le damos patada a la Politica Agraria Común y nos hacemos nuestro propio plan, tendriamos comida para nosotros y unos cuantos millones mas. Desde que entramos en la UE tenemos grandes superficies de tierra cultivable ociosa.

El problema que tenemos realmente serio es la energía para dar chicha a tractores, cosechadoras y estaciones de bombeo de los regadíos. Si no llega energia la productividad agricola se va a tomar por culo. No obstante tenemos varios millones de parasitos en puestos de libre designación en ministerios, chiringuitos y recibiendo paguitas que si se les obliga a punta de escopeta, pueden servir de braceros para sustituir las maquinas que no podamos utilizar.


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 Jun 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Más que el fin de la globalización va a ser su fin tal y como la conocemos.
> 
> Se harán mercados más locales, Europa con el norte de África, Asia con el Este de África, Oceanía, América del Sur y central...y USA intentando seguir influyendo en todos.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría que así fuera. Ya veremos, no me fio una mierda de los de arriba. Ojala se acabe el Made in China.


----------



## IMPULSES (20 Jun 2022)

Pues q ganas de acumular mierda


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de analizar cientos de artículos, documentos y videos he llegado a una conclusión: La globalización se va a terminar.
> 
> La subida de precios de la energía, las sanciones a Rusia, las más que posibles sanciones a China y la rotura de las cadenas de suministro va a hacer que, por ejemplo, un martillo que costaba cinco euros os cueste 20 Euros en breve, o que directamente ni se pueda comprar.
> 
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo

sin china nos faltarán muchas cosas, lo peor las
de primera necesidad como los medicamentos









El 80% de los fabricantes de fármacos están en China o India


Los medicamentos son un compendio de productos de muchos países con controles de varias agencias




elpais.com













Fármacos: El 80% de las materias primas procede de China e India


Tras saltar la alarma por un excipiente contaminado, muchos se plantean si los componentes fabricados en terceros países cumplen con las normativas estrictas de la FDA y la EMA




www.larazon.es


----------



## avioneti (20 Jun 2022)

Te lo voy a resumir. Tu hilo es una mierda y un tontería tras otra. Como el 99% de las que se escriben por aquí.


----------



## Nothing (20 Jun 2022)

Tu lo que tienes es una ferretería, a otro con el cuento


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se puede vivir una cubanizacion controlada . Es lo máximo que te compro a estas alturas .
> 
> Antes de la pandemia yo era mucho más madmaxista , ahora sé que la gente es dócil y saldrá a aplaudir al balcón y denunciar a sus vecinos insolidarios cuando les llegue el mensaje de rigor. Nada nuevo bajo el sol vaya, pero con más tecnología , tracking y control de masas.




Tú hablas de una sociedad sin control estatal dónde la gente dona sus pertenencias para el bien común, eso lo único que atrae son dos tipos de personas: a los vividores y a los idiotas. El que tenga dos dedos de frente huye de algo así.

Otra cosa es que tú propongas la expropiación mediante la violencia con el uso de las armas, pero como otros estén mejor armados, tu sociedad a la cubana se va a la mierda.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Jun 2022)

Para que llege la cosa al extremo de ser autarquicos en producción de alimentos es que ya habra habido varios follones muy gordos y posiblemente el pais esté militarizado. En España somos de tragar hasta que alguna chorrada hace que todo explote como una olla a presión. No estamos en una situación social demasiado distinta a la de 1936.


----------



## pamplinero (20 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Máquina desplumadora de aves con cremallera velocidad: 250 min/1 ZI-GRM400 comprar barato envío gratis en línea: gran selección de precios baratos | PROFISHOP.es
> 
> 
> ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Máquina desplumadora de aves con cremallera velocidad: 250 min/1 ZI-GRM400 ✔ Comprar libre de gastos de envío y cómodo en...
> ...




Hijo de satanas, que aqui la curiosidad nos corroe hasta las tripas. Si pones un artefacto del infierno que dice "maquina desplumadora con cremallera", hay que poner el video de como funciona. Que nos corroe la incertidumbre.


----------



## kozioł (20 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> *La globalización no se va a acabar. Se acaba, o se reajusta, un modelo de globalismo según el cual unos cuantos millones de Europeos han vivido muy bien gracias a una deuda y por la cara. *
> Lo que a viene a ser que miles de chinos le fabriquen a cuatro pelas y los rusos le pasen recursos al boomer español que lleva rascándose los cojones a dos manos gracias al desarrollismo de sus padres y a la mierda de sueldos de sus hijos.
> 
> *¿Si la globalización se acabase para que iban Rusia y China a acordar liquidar el pago anual de su gran pacto energético a 30 años en euros? *
> ...




O sea que coincides en que la agenda 2030 es la otra vertiente del plan chino -guerra sin restricciones a todos los niveles pero callandito a occidente- para que Europa aceptemos las condiciones de neosclavitud que nos van a querer imponer en el nuevo bloque eurasiático nuestros nuevos "camaradas" Rusia y China.

¿Queríais control social y 4a. Revolución? Pues eso es lo que nos trae el amigo de los chinos, Klaus Schwab.


----------



## Greeek MF (20 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Pues Japon empezo asi, haciendo copias de todo y fabricando baratijas y chuminadas...



¿Y ha llegado a primera potencia mundial?

NO. 

Ni China lo hará nunca. Putos comunistas ignorante siempre inventando tonterías.


----------



## pocoyo82 (20 Jun 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Los lineales de los supermercados llenos de comida para gatos, y la gente gastándose dinero en operar al perro.
> Si esto se va a la mierda, no es por Rusia, EEUU o China, es por subnormales.



Ya están los follaperros con el rum rum que la seguridad social debería cubrir a las mascotas y contesté que les iba a salir muy caras las cuotas mensuales. Y me miraron raro, se piensan que lo tenemos que asumir todos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

MENOS ECHAR CALCULOS Y MAS REMAR EN SILENCIO

REMEROS  
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*Al Final parece que ha sido : (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS |*


*crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social*











Noticia: - Al Final parece que ha sido (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS | crasear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth S.


Al Final parece que ha sido : (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS | crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social...




www.burbuja.info










La demolición controlada de la economía


Yo no veo enlace a su web por ninguna lado. en la cabecera está la dirección web del tipo No habla de enlace




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alres (20 Jun 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> En Venezuela (según un youtuber al que sigo), cuando las cosas comenzaron a ponerse jodidas lo primero que hizo Maduro fue mandar al ejercito a recoger todas las armas de fuego incluidas las de guardias de seguridad y escoltas privadas.



Fabricarse un arma de muy corta distancia (1,5 - 2 metros) es muy fácil con material que se encuentra hasta en un Leroy Merlín. Los balines ya los tengo. La pólvora se compra de forma legal... A mí y mi familia no nos va a faltar de comer mientras alguien tenga que echarse a la boca


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (20 Jun 2022)

pocoyo82 dijo:


> Ya están los follaperros con el rum rum que la seguridad social debería cubrir a las mascotas y contesté que les iba a salir muy caras las cuotas mensuales. Y me miraron raro, se piensan que lo tenemos que asumir todos



De toda la vida ,si el perro se ponía malito, ya sabes lo que se hacía no?


----------



## Triyuga (20 Jun 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Y ha llegado a primera potencia mundial?
> 
> NO.
> 
> Ni China lo hará nunca. Putos comunistas ignorante siempre inventando tonterías.



Cuñado eres un cuanto, ¡payaso!


----------



## BlackFriar (20 Jun 2022)

Siento disentir. Los ciudadanos JAMAS se sienten responsables de lo votado. De hecho una inmensa mayoria ni siquiera culpan a los politicos a los que SI han votado de sus politicas nefastas... Un gobierno no deja de ser una represetación del pueblo, y un pueblo de analfabetos, irresponsables, vividores y mentirosos, tiene un gobierno de analfabetos, irresponsables, vividores y mentirosos.

Esto se va a la mierda desde hace mucho tiempo... pero cuando la culpa no es del COVID es de Putin o de la extrema derecha.... cuando mucho antes de todo eso la inflación ya estaba desbocada y la productividad por los suelos. Y de la misma forma que los politicos hechan la culpa al COVID, a Putin o a cualquiera que pase por alli, los ciudadanos hacen lo mismo con aquellos a los que han votado... descargan la culpa sobre otros. 
No hay autocritica ni mucho menos arrepentimiento, asi que estamos condenados.

Buen hilo, aunque yo empeze a prepararme en 2020 durante el confinamiento, porque esto SE VEIA VENIR por muchos... menos por nuestros (i)responsables politicos que como seres de luz nunca tienen culpa de nada.


----------



## Triyuga (20 Jun 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Comparar China con Japón es como comparar a Dios con un gitano en el plano industrial. Haz memoria y recuerda que en la IIWW tenían una industria potente, y fabricaban los cazas Zero, y a finales de los 50 , tan solo 13 o 14 años después de perder la guerra de esa manera, fabricaban el Toyota Land Cruiser, que era el único vehículo capaz de salir airoso en el fango africano con permiso del Land Rover.



¿ Alguien a comparado algo con alguien ?
pregunto


----------



## jota1971 (20 Jun 2022)

Yo no COMPRO nada soy mas de VENDER....no me gusta comprar y ahora menos...


----------



## SaRmY (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si te sueltan al ejercito o a los antidisturbios con ametralladoras no creo que te rebeles mucho. O como me dijo un amigo: Las revoluciones están pasadas de moda en el inconsciente de la gente.



Llegado el caso ya te digo yo si se rebelan. El ejemplo más reciente lo tenemos en Sri Lanka y da por seguro que ningún militar o policía va a querer morir por el salario que cobra.


----------



## BlackFriar (21 Jun 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Llegado el caso ya te digo yo si se rebelan. El ejemplo más reciente lo tenemos en Sri Lanka y da por seguro que ningún militar o policía va a querer morir por el salario que cobra.



Seguramente ese dia se pueda pillar la baja... y sigue cobrando igual sin buscarse un marron


----------



## SaRmY (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El último plan quinquenal chino va de eso: Potenciar el consumo interno hasta que el mismo sea el 90% de la economía del país.



Mucha gente no se da cuenta, pero cada año que pasa, las exportaciones de China a países occidentales son cada vez más prescindibles. No les hace falta ni mucho menos llegar a ese 90% de consumo interno. Actualmente ya están por encima del 60% de consumo interno.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Y lo mejor de todo es que en ningún momento se ha detenido la producción agrícola o petrólera...
Es todo una farsa del mercado de futuros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Llegado el caso ya te digo yo si se rebelan. El ejemplo más reciente lo tenemos en Sri Lanka y da por seguro que ningún militar o policía va a querer morir por el salario que cobra.



Bueno lo de skylanka fue 
1.turistas que no vienen por el Covid..destruir el turismo por una gripe..
2.el presidente de empeñó en hacer otro puerto pidiendo prestado a los chinos..
3.el presidente le dio por prohibir los fertilizantes .así de golpe sin periodo de adaptación ni nada..
4.pretroleo alto por el numerito de puttin


----------



## BlackFriar (21 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bueno lo de skylanka fue
> 1.turistas que no vienen por el Covid..destruir el turismo por una gripe..
> 2.el presidente de empeñó en hacer otro puerto pidiendo prestado a los chinos..
> 3.el presidente le dio por prohibir los fertilizantes .así de golpe sin periodo de adaptación ni nada..
> 4.pretroleo alto por el numerito de puttin



En plan nacional:
1. Turistas que no vienen por el Covid, y todos metidos en casa aplaudiendo.
2. El presidente se empeñó en dar millones a ministerios feminazis y pague tas a menas pidiendo prestado a Europa.
3. Al presidente le dio por establecer la crisis climática y prohibir la circulación de vehículos por las ciudades así como votar la prohibición de vehículos de combustión interna para 2035
4. Petróleo alto porque nos creemos que somos el ombligo del mundo y si nosotros no compramos nadie lo hará...

Y aquí no se mueve nadie. 
En Sry Lanka se han levantado por lo mismo que se ha levantado siempre los pueblos... hambre y miseria.


----------



## Albertini (21 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Las pelis de nazis siguen siempre gratis en las plataformas de pago, el pienso para goyinos será siempre gratis.



Lo que más tengo son pelis de serie b, los nazis son siempre los malos


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## maxkuiper (21 Jun 2022)

Albertini dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo creando una biblioteca y videoteca, porque pienso que en un futuro, el streaming será un lujo



No, lo que sera un lujo sera el papel. Todo lo tangible.


----------



## TexNolan (21 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es preferible unos equipos de radioaficionados, y unos Walkie Talkie con gran capacidad y alcance (los hay de 10 km, e incluso más).



¿Podrias decir alguna marca/modelo de eso walkies con +10km de alzance por favor?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Jun 2022)

Sólo se compra lo indispensable, o lo que realmente vayas a necesitar.


----------



## ivanito (21 Jun 2022)

Como te saqueen la casa vas a ahorrar pero bien.


----------



## Arnicio (24 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que no existen virus letales, eso se llama veneno, pueden soltar venenos en la comida y en el agua y matar de un día para otro o en poco tiempo a millones, claro que sí, pero el cuento de la guerra bacteriológica no se sostiene porque el paradigma en el que se basa es ficción pura y dura.
> 
> Que no os enterais.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de los costes del huerto no te enteras de la diferencia entre trabajo y energia por un lado y de que la comida que comes viene de gente que se gana la vida dentro del sistema plantandola y vendiendola.



En la naturaleza los virus en sí no son letales, lleva razón, pero aprovechan las puertas traseras (i.e debilitamiento del organismo por procesos inflamatorios, cambios bruscos de temperatura, falta de nutrientes….) para atacar al organismo. 
No obstante con el avance de la biotecnología y la genética a día de hoy, yo no afirmaría que no se puedan desarrollar virus letales.

Respecto a lo energía y trabajo, es física elemental: se define la energía como la capacidad de un cuerpo para realizar un trabajo.

Y sí lleva razón, los alimentos que comemos los producen otros con procesos mecanizados y automatizados donde se emplea petróleo desde el arado hasta la recolección, pasando por fertilizantes. Por otra parte, le invito a que consulte las subvenciones que recibe el sector primario, porque precisamente es un sector que de no estar subvencionado, no cubriría costes.

A mí allá cada uno, el que quiera sembrar para comer todo el año que lo haga, yo económicamente no lo veo viable salvo que se quiera vivir como los Amish.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Jun 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> En la naturaleza los virus en sí no son letales, lleva razón, pero aprovechan las puertas traseras (i.e debilitamiento del organismo por procesos inflamatorios, cambios bruscos de temperatura, falta de nutrientes….) para atacar al organismo.
> No obstante con el avance de la biotecnología y la genética a día de hoy, yo no afirmaría que no se puedan desarrollar virus letales.
> 
> Respecto a lo energía y trabajo, es física elemental: se define la energía como la capacidad de un cuerpo para realizar un trabajo.
> ...



No hay tales avances, son mocos que de echan.

Energía es todo fenómeno capaz de realizar un trabajo en vez de tú, no son lo mismo.

Si no hay energía para las cosas, las tendremos que realizar nosotros con nuestro trabajo en el z de gastar energía.


----------



## mmm (24 Jun 2022)

Me espero al DVD


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Me espero al DVD



OJO: Viene con "Director's cut" y es el triple de tocho.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Por cierto: Taladro aleman profesional reservado en Amazon ha subido un 10% en una semana y hoy me han dicho que ya no hay stock... Tic-toc, tic-toc...


----------



## propileos (24 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> El problema es que muchos de los que te están leyendo no han conocido esa época, y no saben de que les estás hablando.



Yo la he vivido pero no me acuerdo lo que valian las cosas entonces, me acuerdo de los felpudos del interviu, del penthouse y poco mas. 
Que no habia internet, tenias que documentarte con las enciclopiedras y la prensa para los trabajos de clase. 
Los penthouses los encontre en una caja de carton en una habitacion con trastos, no se como llegaron hasta alli.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo la he vivido pero no me acuerdo lo que valian las cosas entonces, me acuerdo de los felpudos del interviu, del penthouse y poco mas.
> Que no habia internet, tenias que documentarte con las enciclopiedras y la prensa para los trabajos de clase.
> Los penthouses los encontre en una caja de carton en una habitacion con trastos, no se como llegaron hasta alli.



El problema es que ya solo en España somos un 40% más que en aquella época... PS, yo tambien me acuerdo, tengo 50 tacos.


----------

